# Breaking News : Huge Explosion at Kabul Airport



## Windjammer

Pentagon Official confirms a huge explosion at the gates of Kabul Airport followed by intense firing. 
Still determining the cause and damage.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
8 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Warnings were circulating about ISIS-K elements attempting to reach Kabul airport. 

It looks like some got through.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Paul2

说曹操曹操到


----------



## gulli

Don't understand the mad rush, Taliban is muslim organization. Its not like they are gonna kill muslims unnecessarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

LeGenD said:


> Warnings were circulating about ISIS-K elements attempting to reach Kabul airport.
> 
> It looks like some got through.


So timely...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Strange, only this morning UK time, the British defence minister was warning of an attack by ISIS Khorasan group could happen around the airport. Few hours later this occures?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

Death toll in Kabul airport blasts rises to 103, IS claims responsibility


At least 103 people, including 13 US soldiers, were killed and dozens were injured in multiple explosions outside the Kabul airport on Thursday.




www.indiatoday.in




*It's now being reported as a suicide attack. *

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Paul2 said:


> So timely...


ISIS-K does not care about human lives and political sensitivities of the region. They are spoilers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

So 2nd blast also happened

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430897699604164614

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Samurai_assassin said:


> Strange, only this morning UK time, the British defence minister was warning of an attack by ISIS Khorasan group could happen around the airport. Few hours later this occures?


Warnings were issued over 20 hours ago.









ISIS Branch Poses Biggest Immediate Terrorist Threat to Evacuation in Kabul (Published 2021)


An Islamic State affiliate that is a sworn enemy of both the Taliban and the United States threatens a large-scale attack against the mission at the airport.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430888975917453313


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430893605082652673

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Turkish media reporting that there were Two explosions, while Arab media is reporting as 10 killed in a suicide explosion.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430896385331634215


----------



## Paul2

LeGenD said:


> ISIS-K does not care about human lives and political sensitivities of the region. They are spoilers.


Yeah, the point. Somebody on the media said of this prospect just a day or so ago, just few hours after a threat comes, 20 hours later a well organised attack itself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430898286546677765


----------



## Meengla

*For every eligible person who could leave, there were probably ten Afghans who were not and wanted to go to the airport for 'once in a lifetime opportunity'*. Look up what the 'AfghanEye' channel said two days about the fake visa holders thronging the airport, egged on by the Western media! And yet the Western media, in sync, started blaming the Taliban for 'stopping people from going to the airport'. It probably took the meeting between the CIA Director Burns and Mullah Baradar two days ago for the Taliban to convince Americans that a free access to the airport was dangerous and counter-productive and thus the announcement came to stop the free flow only yesterday; too late!! 

ISIS-K finally had a chance to try to kill not only some Americans but also some Taliban.

Stupid Western media and stupid Afghans and stupid Western Leaders! They could have coordinated something with the Taliban at the Bagram Airbase instead of the Kabul Airport!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

Spoilers are not going to let it go. I did say all those who were ferried out of syria will show up and they have started to.

Well time to dig in and start the hunt simultaneously in both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## insight-out

This is convenient for the American and NATO forces under pressure to evacuate Afghans


----------



## LeGenD

Paul2 said:


> Yeah, the point. Somebody on the media said of this prospect just a day or so ago, just few hours after a threat comes, 20 hours later a well organised attack itself


Do you understand the concept of pre-emptive warnings issued by security agencies for something bad that is expected to happen in a particular location? 

Pata chal jata hai. Leikin kissi kay moonh pay nahi likha hota kay woh kaun hai aur kiya karey gaa. Sleeper agents in particular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Daesh. Savage cavemen who wants nothing but destruction of humans at all costs. Tragic pictures coming out of Kabul airport.


----------



## mudas777

Another 5 more days to go and lets hope Taliban take over the remaining pockets of the country and the peace prevails. Afghanistan have suffered enough through wars and super powers games, now let be peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> Pentagon Official confirms a huge explosion at the gates of Kabul Airport followed by intense firing.
> Still determining the cause and damage.


it seems like Daesh has done it. so far 13 people killed including children
it was already feared that Daesh will take advantage of the chaos at the airport.


Vapnope said:


> Daesh. Savage cavemen who wants nothing but destruction of humans at all costs. Tragic pictures coming out of Kabul airport.


##

*At least two attackers involved*
Afghan journalist Bilal Sarwary - who was evacuated from the country a few days ago - says that the explosion at Kabul airport occurred in a sewage canal where Afghan refugees were having their visa documents vetted.
He reports that a suicide bomber detonated his explosives in the crowd of people before a second attacker started opening fire.
*Social embed from twitter*

Reactions: Sad Sad:
6


----------



## LeGenD

Path-Finder said:


> Spoilers are not going to let it go. I did say all those who were ferried out of syria will show up and they have started to.
> 
> Well time to dig in and start the hunt simultaneously in both countries.


ISIS-K are former TTP, TTA and others who pledged allegiance to Al-Baghdadi after death of Mullah Umar in 2013.





__





Islamic State–Khurasan Province from The Future of ISIS: Regional and International Implications on JSTOR


Amin Tarzi, Islamic State–Khurasan Province, The Future of ISIS, pp. 119-148




www.jstor.org





Hamid Karzai is an idiot on the other hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Irfan Baloch said:


> it seems like Daesh has done it. so far 13 people killed including children
> it was already feared that Daesh will take advantage of the chaos at the airport.



Such a sad situation there. 
But one interesting news angle coming out is that in NY Times, Taliban are being projected as sworn enemies of ISIS-K. Some kind of consensus is being built in America to accept Taliban as a counter-force to ISIS-K and ultimately a Taliban led govt.
As sad as this is---this helps that narrative!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Raj-Hindustani said:


> So what do were expecting under Talibani government?
> 
> Just quickly blaming to any other does change the fact.
> 
> It looks like, in future if Taliban will kill afghani people then will people going to blame only others..


It would have served the Talibans better had they targeted one of the aircraft (Empty) at Kabul Airport.
After all it's these cowards who are both running away and causing chaos at the same time....besides their fake media busy churning out ant-Taliban stories.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paul2

LeGenD said:


> Do you understand the concept of pre-emptive warnings issued by security agencies for something bad that is expected to happen in a particular location?
> 
> Pata chal jata hai. Leikin kissi kay moonh pey nahi kikha hota kay woh kaun hai aur kiya karey gaa.


What I don't understand is them seemingly getting a tipoff, and then first thing going, and leaking it to the media.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Raj-Hindustani said:


> So what do were expecting under Talibani government?
> 
> Just quickly blaming to any other does change the fact.
> 
> It looks like, in future if Taliban will kill afghani people then will people going to blame only others..


So you’re telling me there were no terrorist attacks in afghanistan under the ghani regime?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Raw and NDS are behind it via using ISIS-K because they are the only people who would want to instigate things.. The US intelligence knew it before it even came because it knew some people are desparate to us them as work-horse it was like meh and easily predictable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wood

Why does ISIS want to blow up people who want to leave the country anyway?! Is this their way of trying to help with crowd control?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Wood said:


> Why does ISIS want to blow up people who want to leave the country anyway?! Is this their way of trying to help with crowd control?


Maybe they want to give invaders an excuse to stay in Afghanistan permanently or atleast extend the deadline

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## jamal18

Paul2 said:


> So timely...


 'ISIS-K' is a convenient label to apportion blame. It's the Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Wood said:


> Why does ISIS want to blow up people who want to leave the country anyway?! Is this their way of trying to help with crowd control?


Because IEA and ISIS hate each other, they’re gonna fight a lot. Not much new here to be honest, just the afghan government replaced with the IEA government dealing with the same terrorist groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BON PLAN

Western news say it is a DAESH attack. If true it's an affront to Talibans. How will they react ?


----------



## nang2

BON PLAN said:


> Western news say it is a DAESH attack. If true it's an affront to Talibans. How will they react ?


Very good question. I'd like to see how Taliban responds to this, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Raj-Hindustani said:


> Taliban history does not back you comments.
> 
> They have killed many innocent afghani people in past 20 years..


If it all boils down to just history then I'm sure those Sikhs in Punjab and Muslims in Gujrat were also Indian citizens. ... Although i have no love lost for Talibans but while for last few weeks they have been desperate to put on a soft image, i highly doubt they would just shoot themselves in the foot by action against people who in earnest pose no threat to them.


BON PLAN said:


> Western news say it is a DAESH attack. If true it's an affront to Talibans. How will they react ?


Western media would use the term ISIS but an Indian pretending to be French would certainly be familiar with the term....DAESH.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BON PLAN

Reichsmarschall said:


> Maybe they want to give invaders an excuse to stay in Afghanistan permanently or atleast extend the deadline


Too late.
All will be shut down at the end of this month, and too bad for the latecomers.


----------



## Clutch

gulli said:


> Don't understand the mad rush, Taliban is muslim organization. Its not like they are gonna kill muslims unnecessarily.



It's more complex than that... Have you heard of ISIS the imported Syrian Iraqi terrorist inspired group ? ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Taliban shud clear the whole area of locals. Any one that want to leave can leave latter on commercial flights 

Only foreigners shud b left


----------



## HAIDER

*Kabul airport blast kills at least 13, including children: Taliban official*
AFP | ReutersPublished August 26, 2021 - Updated 4 minutes ago
Facebook Count
Twitter Share
 
17


Smoke rises from explosion outside the airport in Kabul, Afghanistan, on Thursday. — AP




US soldiers stand inside the airport wall as hundreds of people gather near an evacuation control checkpoint on the perimeter of the Hamid Karzai International Airport, in Kabul, Afghanistan, on Thursday. — AP




Smoke rises from explosion outside the airport in Kabul, Afghanistan, on Thursday. — AP







An explosion outside Kabul airport killed at least 13 people, including children, and wounded many Taliban guards, a Taliban official told _Reuters_.
The Russian Foreign Ministry said a second explosion went off outside the airport in the Afghan capital, adding that at least 13 were killed and 15 injured.
*What we know so far*

Two explosions went off outside the Kabul airport.
At least 13 people have been killed and more than 15 injured.
US officials say one of the explosions appears to be a suicide bomb.
A United States official said US service members were among the wounded, adding he was citing an initial report and cautioning that it could change. He said there were casualties but did not know how many or of what nationality.
Kabul's Emergency Hospital said in a tweet that it has received more than 30 patients so far while six others were already dead on arrival.


Thousands of people have been gathering outside the airport in recent days. Western troops are racing to evacuate foreigners and Afghans who helped Western countries during the 20-year war against the Taliban, and to get out themselves by an Aug 31 deadline.
A Pentagon spokesman confirmed an explosion near the Abbey Gate entrance to the airport had caused an unknown number of casualties. A Western diplomat in Kabul earlier said areas outside the airport gates were “incredibly crowded” again despite warnings of a potential attack.
Many US officials said the blast appeared to be a suicide attack and a witness in Kabul saw many wounded men, women and children waiting for treatment outside a hospital.
US and allied officials have said they had intelligence that suicide bombers were threatening to attack the airport.
US President Joe Biden has been briefed on the explosion, according to a White House official.
Biden was in a meeting with security officials about the situation in Afghanistan, where the United States is in the final steps of ending its 20-year war, when the explosion was first reported, according to a person familiar with the matter.
Britain's defence ministry said it was working urgently to establish what had happened at Kabul airport following reports of an explosion.
“We are working urgently to establish what has happened in Kabul and its impact on the ongoing evacuation effort,” the defence ministry said on Twitter.
“Our primary concern remains the safety of our personnel, British citizens and the citizens of Afghanistan. We are in close contact with our US and other Nato allies at an operational level on the immediate response to this incident.”


*Western nations warn citizens at airport*
Earlier today, Western nations warned their citizens to immediately leave the surrounds of Kabul airport over a terrorist threat, as thousands of people try to reach a dwindling number of evacuation flights.
The US government and its allies raised the alarm with a series of coordinated and specific advisories for their citizens to avoid the airport.
“Those at the Abbey Gate, East Gate, or North Gate now should leave immediately,” said the US State Department, citing unspecified “security threats”.
Australia's department of foreign affairs said there was an “ongoing and very high threat of terrorist attack”. “Do not travel to Kabul Hamid Karzai International Airport. If you're in the area of the airport, move to a safe location and await further advice.”
London issued a similar warning, adding “if you can leave Afghanistan safely by other means, you should do so immediately”.
_This is a developing story that is being updated as the situation evolves. Initial reports in the media can sometimes be inaccurate. We will strive to ensure timeliness and accuracy by relying on credible sources such as concerned, qualified authorities and our staff reporters._


----------



## Dexon

It proved the Kabul airport needs foreign troops to provide security. 

Now which country achieved its goal?!


----------



## AsianLion

Samurai_assassin said:


> Strange, only this morning UK time, the British defence minister was warning of an attack by ISIS Khorasan group could happen around the airport. Few hours later this occures?



British are behind the attack?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Paul2 said:


> What I don't understand is them seemingly getting a tipoff, and then first thing going, and leaking it to the media.


Situation around Kabul airport is out of control.









Chaos and violence as crowds keep growing outside Kabul airport


Kilometres of land near airport starting to resemble refugee camps as people desperate to flee Taliban continue to mass.




www.aljazeera.com





Even Afghan Taliban were struggling to control the crowds of Kabul airport.









Western nations warn of terror threat at Kabul airport


Nearly 90,000 Afghans and foreigners have fled Afghanistan via the US-led airlift since the Taliban took control.



www.dawn.com





The crowds were being openly informed about ISIS-K elements approaching the airport. But many did not pay heed.









Civilians, US troops among dozens killed in Kabul airport blasts


At least 60 civilians killed and dozens more wounded as Pentagon confirms 13 US service members died in two blasts.




www.aljazeera.com





Unfortunate.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Meengla

Some very early thoughts on this--because this could be 'the pivotal moment' since August 15 events:
1) US Wrapping up its presence even before Aug. 31. Already, if you saw Blinken's Press Conference yesterday, he hinted at only 1500 Americans left and implied they are non-traceable and that evacuations will continue after the pull out date of Aug. 31.
2) US decides to stay on and even more troops BUT even if a single American is dead in the explosion then the already consensus to pull-out will be very angry over the extension of stay. Unlike in most countries of the world, the 'public opinion' in America has a gigantic impact on even strategic goals--no one wants to lose the elections where the margin of error can be as low as a few thousands votes!!
3) US blames the ISIS-K and mentions that even the Taliban were targeted to 'sell' the Taliban as the new savior from ISIS. You know, enemy of my enemy is friend? ISIS is a far more potent threat to American interests then Taliban ever were or could be.
4) Taliban hunt down some ISIS and shoots them and that makes, finally, the big news for the Taliban credentials. They reportedly shot some ISIS leaders in Kabul jail after Aug. 15
5) This is THE PR opportunity for the Taliban if they grab the moment. From condemning ISIS to becoming a victim themselves from ISIS to 'protecting' American troops which are still there....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

BON PLAN said:


> Too late.
> All will be shut down at the end of this month, and too bad for the latecomers.


My American friend says they'll be back for round 2 as soon as a Republican gets in office.


----------



## Clutch

jamal18 said:


> The president of Afghanistan said that the US had brought in Al-Quaida from Syria.



Correct


----------



## newb3e

pig isis doing their masters biding!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Good excuse for Biden govt not to increase their Aug 31 deadline for which they were facing immense criticism within US and by their media. Now suddenly everyone will want their forces to leave Afghanistan safely as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akramishaqkhan

LeGenD said:


> Do you understand the concept of pre-emptive warnings issued by security agencies for something bad that is expected to happen in a particular location?
> 
> Pata chal jata hai. Leikin kissi kay moonh pay nahi likha hota kay woh kaun hai aur kiya karey gaa. Sleeper agents in particular.


Western intel agencies likely have sources within ISIS as they should, hence the pre-notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

Clutch said:


> Correct



My post has been deleted by the mod as it is 'conspiracy theory'.


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

I wouldn't be surprised if ISIS has links with the CIA.. They have already supported them in Syria.
They should pack up and leave now. All they are doing is worsening the situation around Kabul Airport.
They would be worried about their helis and other craft so they should scuttle them and exit.
Let the Taliban rule and normality to come back.
As long as people would have an opportunity and belief of exit they would keep on doing so...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vapnope

Meengla said:


> Some very early thoughts on this--because this could be 'the pivotal moment' since August 15 events:
> 1) US Wrapping up its presence even before Aug. 31. Already, if you saw Blinken's Press Conference yesterday, he hinted at only 1500 Americans left and implied they are non-traceable and that evacuations will continue after the pull out date of Aug. 31.
> 2) US decides to stay on and even more troops BUT even if a single American is dead in the explosion then the already consensus to pull-out will be very angry over the extension of stay. Unlike in most countries of the world, the 'public opinion' in America has a gigantic impact on even strategic goals--no one wants to lose the elections where the margin of error can be as low as a few thousands votes!!
> 3) US blames the ISIS-K and mentions that even the Taliban were targeted to 'sell' the Taliban as the new savior from ISIS. You know, enemy of my enemy is friend? ISIS is a far more potent threat to American interests then Taliban ever were or could be.
> 4) Taliban hunt down some ISIS and shoots them and that makes, finally, the big news for the Taliban credentials. They reportedly shot some ISIS leaders in Kabul jail after Aug. 15
> 5) This is THE PR opportunity for the Taliban if they grab the moment. From condemning ISIS to becoming a victim themselves from ISIS to 'protecting' American troops which are still there....


This is a reality that Taliban and ISIS are against each other ideologically and militarily. In fact, Taliban have taken action against Daesh some time back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Probably TTP done it.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

The mess that's in making. Taliban vs Afghanistan govt, now ISIS vs Taliban, then tomorrow another group and so on. Terrorists are like drug addicts, their fighting will never stop, and their enemies keep changing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Peace in rest of Afghanistan,the only damn place where US and its allies are entrenched, the kabul airport is the centre of all chaos. How convenient.


----------



## Windjammer

Sadly the latest figure is quoted as 20 killed with a number injured.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## gulli

Clutch said:


> It's more complex than that... Have you heard of ISIS the imported Syrian Iraqi terrorist inspired group ? ...


Its duty of taliban to keep ISIS away from Afganistan..


----------



## Pak_Sher

farok84 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430898286546677765


ISIS thugs. That is a task Taliban have to deal with to wipe these thugs out


----------



## aziqbal

US intelligence picked up the internet chatter few days ago 

Guess this was it 

Any US casualties?


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

aziqbal said:


> US intelligence picked up the internet chatter few days ago
> 
> Guess this was it
> 
> Any US casualties?


3 soldiers I think


Windjammer said:


> Sadly the latest figure is quoted as 20 killed with a number injured.


Yeh apsay oopar jau comment mein hau raha hai ispar koi community guidelines hain k nahin ?


----------



## Black Tornado

Graphic Video Alert


Spoiler: NSFW





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430924932536360961

Reactions: Sad Sad:
5


----------



## terry5

Attack was in US controlled area .

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Sudarshan said:


> Graphic Video Alert
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430924932536360961


Breaks my heart to see this... They didn't deserve such a death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Meengla

So, of the various scenarios I posted above, the one about the Western forces leaving even earlier is very likely: Some Western countries are already ramping up on leaving. Not a surprise. 

Watching Al Jazeerah live right now:


----------



## newb3e

***


----------



## Black Tornado

So a Blast has happened in Kyrgyzstan as well

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Iron Shrappenel said:


> 3 soldiers I think
> 
> Yeh apsay oopar jau comment mein hau raha hai ispar koi community guidelines hain k nahin ?


Bhai, hum khud yahan per musafir hai'n.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*More attacks at airport likely - veteran US colonel*

Mike Jason, a former US Army battalion commander who was deployed to Afghanistan, said that observers “all knew that this was going to happen”.

“The targets are just too lucrative and the symbolic gesture just too attractive to these people,” he said.

Analysts believe the blasts are probably the work of Isis-K, the Afghan affiliate of Islamic State.
Col Jason said he believed Isis-K would "absolutely” make another attempt to attack the evacuations.

“They’ve got the resources and they’ve got the reach,” he said. “They’ve also got targets - the crowds of defenceless people who are desperate.”

Col Jason, who is working with a non-profit called Allied Airlift 21 that is aimed at evacuating US Afghan allies, said: “We have precious little time and we have to fight. We have five days until the final American pullout, and we don’t know what happens afterwards".


----------



## Path-Finder

LeGenD said:


> ISIS-K are former TTP, TTA and others who pledged allegiance to Al-Baghdadi after death of Mullah Umar in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic State–Khurasan Province from The Future of ISIS: Regional and International Implications on JSTOR
> 
> 
> Amin Tarzi, Islamic State–Khurasan Province, The Future of ISIS, pp. 119-148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jstor.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamid Karzai is an idiot on the other hand.


you can keep paddling that.


----------



## Black Tornado

Sudarshan said:


> So 2nd blast also happened
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430897699604164614


Reports of a 3rd blast also coming right now

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

@Iron Shrappenel what the hell are u so angry with? @Pakistani Fighter you as well. Arent so called muslims killing muslims? what cuckoo land do u people live in. There were children among the casualties today. IF you are so bloody angry do sumthing to change the world, ur neighbourhood, even the space around you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## rambro

Who does isis take instructions from?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 773249


Any idea on whose staying at barron hotel ?


----------



## ghazi52

There have been some harrowing accounts of what happened at Kabul's airport earlier today.

"Bodies, flesh and people were thrown into a canal nearby," Milad, who was at the scene of the first explosion, told the AFP news agency.

"When people heard the explosion there was total panic. The Taliban then started firing in the air to disperse the crowd at the gate," a second witness said.

"I saw a man rushing with an injured baby in his hands."

In the confusion, the witness - who was not named - said he dropped the documents he hoped would help him board a flight with his wife and three children.

"I will never want to go (to the airport) again. Death to America, its evacuation and visas," the witness told AFP.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

USA's ISIS feet soldiers. When USA fails, they get activated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Taliban say blasts happened in area under US control*

A spokesman for the Taliban has condemned the twin blasts in an area they say was under the control of the US military.

"The Islamic Emirate strongly condemns the bombing targeting civilians at Kabul airport," Zabihullah Mujahid said in a tweet.

The spokesman added the explosions "took place in an area where US forces are responsible for security".

Suhail Shaheen, another Taliban spokesman, said the group were "paying close attention to the security and protection of its people" in another tweeted statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> In the confusion, the witness - who was not named - said *he dropped the documents he hoped would help him board a flight *with his wife and three children.
> 
> "I will never want to go (to the airport) again. *Death to America, its evacuation and visas,"* the witness told AFP.



Well, his mind changed quickly due to the very traumatic event, obviously. May be that was the whole point of the atrocity?


----------



## CatSultan

Windjammer said:


> Pentagon Official confirms a huge explosion at the gates of Kabul Airport followed by intense firing.
> Still determining the cause and damage.


Americans moved out. American puppets moved in


rambro said:


> Who does isis take instructions from?


----------



## Black Tornado

So atleast 40 killed in the attack
4 are American military personnel

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Isn't it is so *strange *that during Ashura time the whole Afghanistan remain peaceful and also afterwards all the areas under Taliban control and the ONLY place which saw the loss of innocent civilians is "Kabul Airport" which is under the control of "Foreign Troops" .... amazing ...

It was predictive that an event such as this will happen which will give a bad rap to Taliban and also push the narrative of ISIS & DAESH existence ... the same proxies which remain "pin drop silent" during the Israel - Palestine recent war... hmmm

India mainly wanted the foreign military foot print to remain in Afghanistan and wanted to spend in millions of dollars as per Major *G*. Arya to counter Taliban ... well it seems they might get succeeded...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

rambro said:


> Who does isis take instructions from?


Hope this helps
Former Afghan President Karzai Calls Islamic State 'Tool' of US | Voice of America - English (voanews.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

rambro said:


> Who does isis take instructions from?


Good question.
Here are three more :-
Who has gained by destabilizing middle east and used them in Syria ?
Who has gained ground diplomatically in the Philippines with war on ISIS ?
Who did this bomb blast benefit ?








The only country that Isis fears


Moshe Ya’alon reportedly referred to a clash with Isis-linked group last November




www.independent.co.uk




Another one for you to ponder upon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

this is vert bad news for the Taliban 

Taliban will now hunt these ISIS like no tomorrow 

no stone should be left unturned 

the ones who killed the civilians should be punished


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Another opinion

*'Joe Biden cannot leave Afghanistan now without a response' after Kabul airport explosions*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

aziqbal said:


> this is vert bad news for the Taliban
> 
> Taliban will now hunt these ISIS like no tomorrow
> 
> no stone should be left unturned
> 
> the ones who killed the civilians should be punished


That's why it's even more important for Massoud Jr to work together with the Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Meanwhile in Pro human rights civilized world.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430921958334636035

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Black Tornado

Just before the detonation…

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Reichsmarschall said:


> Meanwhile in Pro human rights civilized world.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430921958334636035


Wtf


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430944728061722628


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sainthood 101 said:


> Wtf


Yup. These are the people who have moral authority over human rights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430940044219535363

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Meengla

Let's get your conspiracy theories aside! The whole withdrawal has been a huge fiasco, even if I am with Biden that this couldn't have been a smooth one. *Two things were totally unexpected: The rapid capitulation of the ANA to the Taliban onslaught AND the UNPLANNED exodus of Ashraf Ghani. Those two have caught EVERYONE, even the Taliban leadership, by surprise!*

But for someone to imply that Americans would put their 'boys' in harm's way at the tailend of a war, where there is broad support to withdraw, is simply not analyzing enough, to say the least. A '3rd grade burglary' cost Nixon his Presidency and you expect the President of the US or the CIA to get away with Americans soldiers killed today?? Such things can't stay hidden for long. Not anymore. That may have been possible decades ago but not anymore.

*Biden/Democrats 'electability' in 2022 and 2024 is at stake and THAT'S what matters to most in America--for both parties. You don't know how divided this country is since Trump came to power in 2016!! The 'nose' for political opportunism is more acute than a grey wolf's sense of smell! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

That's WHY Taliban was pushing so hard for the west to leave asap...they knew it is hard to secure "Kabul Airport" when it is not under their control...


----------



## Meengla

Iron Shrappenel said:


> That's why it's even more important for Massoud Jr to work together with the Taliban.



Actually, IF and ONLY IF the Taliban have the resources, then this is the PERFECT TIME to take out Massoud Jr and take the Panjshir Valley!! This is the Fog of War!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

Meengla said:


> Let's get your conspiracy theories aside! The whole withdrawal has been a huge fiasco, even if I am with Biden that this couldn't have been a smooth one. *Two things were totally unexpected: The rapid capitulation of the ANA to the Taliban onslaught AND the UNPLANNED exodus of Ashraf Ghani. Those two have caught EVERYONE, even the Taliban leadership, by surprise!*
> 
> But for someone to imply that Americans would put their 'boys' in harm's way at the tailend of a war, where there is broad support to withdraw, is simply not analyzing enough, to say the least. A '3rd grade burglary' cost Nixon his Presidency and you expect the President of the US or the CIA to get away with Americans soldiers killed today?? Such things can't stay hidden for long. Not anymore. That may have been possible decades ago but not anymore.
> 
> *Biden/Democrats 'electability' in 2022 and 2024 is at stake and THAT'S what matters to most in America--for both parties. You don't know how divided this country is since Trump came to power in 2016!! The 'nose' for political opportunism is more acute than a grey wolf's sense of smell! *



I put the blame squarely on the media due to the hue and cry, they created this chaotic atmosphere. The crap they started spewing the very next minute lead to the scenes we are seeing then and now and those Afghans who become opportunist to jump on the evac band wagon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Iron Shrappenel said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if ISIS has links with the CIA.. They have already supported them in Syria.


Sure, bro.









The Islamic State (Terrorist Organization)


ISIS (Islamic State of Iraq and Syria), also known as ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant), is a Sunni jihadist group with a particularly violent ideology that calls itself a caliphate and claims religious authority over all Muslims. It was inspired by al Qaida but later publicly expelled...




www.rand.org













The Role of U.S. Airpower in Defeating ISIS


The United States used airpower in Syria and Iraq to halt ISIS's momentum and help defeat the organization, without committing a large number of ground forces.




www.rand.org





It might be helpful to understand how security agencies operate in general and attempt to combat terrorism. Example below:









The Iraqi Spy Who Infiltrated ISIS (Published 2018)


The story of the mole who posed as a jihadist in the Islamic State, and the most important antiterrorism agency that most people have never heard of.




www.nytimes.com





Like that.

Al-Qaeda Network and ISIS are cut from the same ideological cloth. These people act as 'spoilers' in any region because they want to mould Pan-Islamic politics as per their worldview. Conspiracy theories seem to provide COVER to 'activities' of these people.

Al-Qaeda Network was the ultimate cause of war in our region as well. Stakeholders were busy blaming each other however. Osama Bin Laden would be laughing in his grave...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

With keeping this event in point; is there a possibility that US and NATO will start a new Afghan War and decide to NOT LEAVE its troops from Afghanistan for a foreseeable future...


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sudarshan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430944728061722628


Were these blast suicide bombings or remote control?


----------



## PakFactor

Adecypher said:


> With keeping this event in point; is there a possibility that US and NATO will start a new Afghan War and decide to NOT LEAVE its troops from Afghanistan for a foreseeable future...



No that wouldn't be possible any longer -- they can try and be stuck another 20 years if they like. Right now they have the Red Dragon breathing down their neck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

gulli said:


> Don't understand the mad rush, Taliban is muslim organization. Its not like they are gonna kill muslims unnecessarily.


And why did you assume Taliban out of nowhere ?


----------



## ghazi52

*What we know about the attack*

If you are just joining us, here's the latest on the blasts.


Twin bomb blasts have struck civilians trying to flee Afghanistan at Kabul airport
The Taliban say at least 13 people were killed, with videos from the scene appearing to show piles of bodies
Bombs targeted the Abbey Gate area - where US troops are stationed helping to process evacuees

Four US Marines were killed in the attack, US media report
A local hospital says it has received 60 injured so far, with at least six patients dead on arrival
The bomb blasts came hours after warnings an attack by an Islamist group may be imminent

It came on the same day that several countries ended their evacuation efforts

Britain will continue evacuations for now, Prime Minister Boris Johnson said after an emergency meeting with security advisers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Adecypher said:


> With keeping this event in point; is there a possibility that US and NATO will start a new Afghan War and decide to NOT LEAVE its troops from Afghanistan for a foreseeable future...


No, they are done here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

PakFactor said:


> No that wouldn't be possible any longer -- they can try and be stuck another 20 years if they like. Right now they have the Red Dragon breathing down their neck.



So what is the strategic gain (IF ANY)? since Taliban if left alone to their devices will eventually "wipe out" ALL non-state actors from Afghanistan...keeping the context of Taliban being seen as least favorable stakeholders by the west.


----------



## UKBengali

I am actually surprised that it took so long and totally predictable.

You have thousands of people lining up outside the airport right next to Western troops and so it is very easy for a suicide bomber or two to get right up next to them and detonate their bombs without arising any suspicion beforehand.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

gulli said:


> Don't understand the mad rush, Taliban is muslim organization. Its not like they are gonna kill muslims unnecessarily.


There will be million times more indians rushing to airport if a western country announces to airlift indians to their country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goenitz

aziqbal said:


> this is vert bad news for the Taliban
> 
> Taliban will now hunt these ISIS like no tomorrow
> 
> no stone should be left unturned
> 
> the ones who killed the civilians should be punished


If ISIS accept this, Pak should overtly help and ask International community to help Pak and taliban to defeat he ISIS-K

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

Adecypher said:


> So what is the strategic gain (IF ANY); since Taliban if left alone to their devices will eventually "wipe out" ALL non-state actors from Afghanistan...



Strategic gain for the US in Afghanistan?
Their never was a strategic gain for the US, but it's everything for Pakistan.

Afghanistan is like Jerusalem and I'm reminded of the line from the Kingdom of Heaven: Jerusalem is nothing, then Saladin say's, it's everything. For an outsider it's a temporary outpost and has no value if you look at it long-term and the geostrategic location as all the elements never favored them from the beginning..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*US officials believe ISIS-K likely responsible for attack, but still working to confirm, sources say*

From CNN's Zachary Cohen and Natasha Bertrand

US officials believe ISIS-K was likely behind the attack at Kabul airport but are still working to confirm the terror group’s involvement, according to a senior US official and another source briefed on initial assessments. 


The second source told CNN it may take a few hours before US officials are able to identify the specific individuals who carried out the apparent suicide bombing, which should confirm ISIS-K was responsible. 

Warning signals have been out there for three days, the sources added. 

Over the past week President Biden and the Pentagon have warned of an ISIS attack at the airport as the threat became more acute. 

Biden has used this as rationale for getting US troops out by the deadline. He also promised a swift and forceful response to any disruption to the operation. 


On Wednesday, CNN reported that concerns about security around Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul have increased based on "a very specific threat stream" from ISIS-K about planned attacks against crowds outside the airport.

The US believes ISIS-K, which is a sworn enemy of the Taliban, wants to create mayhem at the airport and has intelligence streams suggesting it is capable and planning to carry out multiple attacks, a defense official told CNN Wednesday.


----------



## Goenitz

Sudarshan said:


> Just before the detonation…


Is that the suicide bomber in the drain?


----------



## Adecypher

PakFactor said:


> Strategic gain for the US in Afghanistan?


I meant keeping an eye on China .... etc etc


----------



## Goenitz

ghazi52 said:


> It came on the same day that several countries ended their evacuation efforts


----------



## LeGenD

Path-Finder said:


> you can keep paddling that.


I am not peddling anything but pointing out global consensus in relation.

_"In 2014, Pakistani national Hafiz Saeed Khan was chosen to spearhead IS-K province as its first emir.3 Khan, a veteran Tehrik-e Taliban Pakistan (TTP) commander, brought along other prominent TTP members—including the group’s spokesman Sheikh Maqbool and many district chiefs—when he initially pledged allegiance to al-Baghdadi in October 2014. Many of these individuals were included in the first Khorasan Shura or leadership council.4

IS-K’s early membership included a contingent of Pakistani militants who emerged in Afghanistan’s Nangarhar province around 2010, just across the border from the former Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) of Pakistan.5 Many of these militants were estranged members of TTP and Lashkar-e Islam, who had fled Pakistan to escape pressure from security forces.6 The appointment of Khan as IS-K’s first emir, and former Taliban commander Abdul Rauf Khadim as his deputy, further facilitated the group’s growth, utilizing long established recruitment networks in Afghanistan and Pakistan.7 According to the Combatting Terrorism Center at West Point, as of 2017, some members of Lashkar-e-Taiba, Jamaat-ud-Dawa, the Haqqani Network, and the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan (IMU) had also defected to IS-K.8

IS-K has received support from the Islamic State’s core leadership in Iraq and Syria since its founding in 2015. As the Islamic State loses territory, it has increasingly turned to Afghanistan as a base for its global caliphate.9 Following IS-K’s official pledge of allegiance to the Islamic State’s global “ummah,” Islamic State wilayats (or provinces) in Iraq and Syria publicly announced their congratulations for the movement’s expansion into Central Asia through media statements and videos.10 To that end, the Islamic State has invested some financial resources in its Khorasan province—as much as several hundred thousand dollars—to improve its networks and organization in Central Asia.11 Additionally, a recent United Nations publication commented that “[ISIS] core continues to facilitate the relocation of some of its key operatives to Afghanistan,” including Abu Qutaiba, the Islamic State’s former leader in Iraq’s Salah al-Din province.12 Afghanistan remains a top destination for foreign terrorist fighters (FTFs) in the region, as well as for fighters leaving battlefields in the Levant.13 IS-K’s public affairs prowess, global prestige, and sustained resources facilitate the recruitment of these FTFs, drawing them away from other militant movements."_





__





Islamic State Khorasan (IS-K) | Center for Strategic and International Studies


This analysis of IS-K was published in 2018 and is not being updated. For a more recent analysis of Islamic State Khorasan from the Transnational Threats Project, please click here. Download the Backgrounder Figure 1: Afghan security forces patrol during ongoing clashes between security forces...




www.csis.org





This information also comes from people who have investigated these groups in person or with support of others. 

Nobody can come up with such detailed accounts from thin air.


----------



## Adecypher

ghazi52 said:


> On Wednesday, CNN reported that concerns about security around Hamid Karzai International Airport in Kabul have increased based on "a very specific threat stream" from ISIS-K about planned attacks against crowds outside the airport.
> 
> The US believes ISIS-K, which is a sworn enemy of the Taliban, wants to create mayhem at the airport and has intelligence streams suggesting it is capable and planning to carry out multiple attacks, a defense official told CNN Wednesday.



And after ALL that credible threat alert WHY not changes been made to protect the lives ... it is just strange...


----------



## PakFactor

Adecypher said:


> I meant keeping an eye on China .... etc etc



Their are many ways to keep an eye on China, and Afghanistan wasn't the logical solution the border with China is heavily manned with sensors, etc., a fly wouldn't get passed through. South Korea, Japan and other outlining nations around Chinese border would've provided better utility (and not to forget India).

Afghanistan, was US objective to corner Pakistan and Iran (and possibly) surround Russia. They needed to hunt 1 individual OBL it didn't require the full might of US Military to carry this objective and leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

PakFactor said:


> Their are many ways to keep an eye on China, and Afghanistan wasn't the logical solution the border with China is heavily manned with sensors, etc., a fly wouldn't get passed through. South Korea, Japan and other outlining nations around Chinese border would've provided better utility (and not to forget India).
> 
> Afghanistan, was US objective to corner Pakistan and Iran (and possibly) surround Russia. They needed to hunt 1 individual OBL it didn't require the full might of US Military to carry this objective and leave.



I just hope and pray that this very incident does not become the initiator of events which will undermine the peace process Pakistan have worked so hard to achieve in Afghanistan....ANY prolong chaos will directly benefit Pakistan's enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

The toll has risen to 60

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Top Republican congressman says Biden "must take decisive action to protect our troops"*
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy called on President Biden to take "decisive action to protect our troops, our citizens, and our allies without regard for an arbitrary deadline.”
McCarthy urged House Speaker Nancy Pelosi to act quickly to brief Congress on the blasts near the Kabul airport.
“It is time for Congress to act quickly to save lives. Speaker Pelosi must bring Congress back into session before August 31 so that we can be briefed thoroughly and comprehensively by the Biden Administration and pass Representative Gallagher’s legislation prohibiting the withdrawal of our troops until every American is out of Afghanistan," the California Republican said in a statement.
McCarthy extended his condolences to the families of those injured and killed in the attacks.
“Today’s attacks are horrific. My prayers go out to those who were injured and the families of those who were killed. I also continue to pray for the safety of our troops, the stranded American citizens, our allies and Afghan partners who remain in the area. Our enemies have taken advantage of the chaotic nature of the withdrawal.


----------



## LeGenD

Multiple American troops among casaulties.









ISKP claim responsibility for blast – as it happened


US officials confirm 13 US service members killed; Afghan health ministry says at least 60 civilians dead; Islamic State claims responsibility. This blog is closed.




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Cash GK

Windjammer said:


> Pentagon Official confirms a huge explosion at the gates of Kabul Airport followed by intense firing.
> Still determining the cause and damage.


May Allah protect innocent people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

ghazi52 said:


> House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy called on President Biden to take "decisive action to protect our troops, our citizens, and our allies *without regard for an arbitrary deadline*.”



Here you go US Troops will going to remain in Afghanistan ... now August 31st deadline will have NO value it seems....another round of covert War to start...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Adecypher said:


> I just hope and pray that this very incident does not become the initiator of events which will undermine the peace process Pakistan have worked so hard to achieve in Afghanistan....ANY prolong chaos will directly benefit Pakistan's enemies.



Inshallah, Pakistan will be alright in the long run. We've gone through far worse in the past we will get through this, just make dua for our nation after every namaz and never forget your namaz brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The focus will be on getting those personnel there at the moment out. There is already a deadline of 31 August, the question this attack prompts is 'Will that drawdown be speeded up?'.

A withdrawal brings greater risk: you have fewer troops on the ground, the worries will be over whether there will be another attack like this.

A US president has lots of tools at his disposal - drones, jets, B52 bombers - making sure that the US controls the skies over the airport to allow those last troops to leave. But this does raise questions as to whether they will speed up this exit. It was already on a fast track, it may now even be on a faster track because of what has happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

LeGenD said:


> Sure, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic State (Terrorist Organization)
> 
> 
> ISIS (Islamic State of Iraq and Syria), also known as ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant), is a Sunni jihadist group with a particularly violent ideology that calls itself a caliphate and claims religious authority over all Muslims. It was inspired by al Qaida but later publicly expelled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rand.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Role of U.S. Airpower in Defeating ISIS
> 
> 
> The United States used airpower in Syria and Iraq to halt ISIS's momentum and help defeat the organization, without committing a large number of ground forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rand.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be helpful to understand how security agencies operate in general and attempt to combat terrorism. Example below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iraqi Spy Who Infiltrated ISIS (Published 2018)
> 
> 
> The story of the mole who posed as a jihadist in the Islamic State, and the most important antiterrorism agency that most people have never heard of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like that.
> 
> Al-Qaeda Network and ISIS are cut from the same ideological cloth. These people act as 'spoilers' in any region because they want to mould Pan-Islamic politics as per their worldview. Conspiracy theories seem to provide COVER to 'activities' of these people.
> 
> Al-Qaeda Network was the ultimate cause of war in our region as well. Stakeholders were busy blaming each other however. Osama Bin Laden would be laughing in his grave...


I'll give these a read and come back to you on this. 
I have a question thought didn't US support Al-Qaeda in Afghanistan during the Soviet era ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah

Israel and India nexus will be my first guess. If this is the case West will back this after the withdrawal.
Please remember an Ambassador was killed in a crash as well.


----------



## Black Tornado

VBIED threat at North Gate of the airport


----------



## Adecypher

PakFactor said:


> Inshallah, Pakistan will be alright in the long run. We've gone through far worse in the past we will get through this, just make dua for our nation after every namaz and never forget your namaz brother.



I try my best...Insha Allah "Bohat nek logo ka saaya hey Pakistan pe"

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

WASHINGTON, Aug 26 (Reuters) - Four U.S. Marines were killed and three wounded in Thursday's explosions at Kabul airport, U.S. sources told Reuters, in what the Pentagon said was a "complex attack" during its evacuation mission from Afghanistan.


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Meengla said:


> Actually, IF and ONLY IF the Taliban have the resources, then this is the PERFECT TIME to take out Massoud Jr and take the Panjshir Valley!! This is the Fog of War!


Sir the killing of massoud would make him a martyr in the eyes of resistance movement... Why would they kill the only person that they can negotiate with ? Whose going to control the multiple factions that would disintegrate from them ? 
Let's see what the Talibs do


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Falcon29

Can anyone give proof of so called IS-K ? Who are they, what are there aims , and who they are made up of? They seem like the ISIS which attack Egyptian military whenever Egypt opens commercial border crossing with Gaza and gives convenient excuse to close the border on Palestinians. Now there is suspicious assault to wreak havoc on Taliban, suddenly Iran will delploy militias in Afghanistan with coalition support. This is work of global jewry and Iran-al-Dajjal who are hell bent on genociding Muslims and preventing any pro-God govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

There was no indication from the White House on Thursday that President Joe Biden plans to change the Aug. 31 U.S. withdrawal target after twin explosions at the Kabul airport, a source familiar with the situation told Reuters.


----------



## Falcon29

Now 10 US soldiers announced killed by US govt sources. US deep state, global jewry and Iran-al-Dajjal want to force Americans into war and to remain in Afghanistan. Muslims need to do coalition and declare war on global jewry and Iran-al-Dajjal. Or continue facing indefinte genocide and instability

Muslims have no clue what they are doing. Iran and Israel are preventing security in the region.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Adecypher

Rightly said it is an economic migration and not just for fear...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Two explosions have ripped through the area surrounding the international airport in Kabul, reportedly killing four U.S. Marines and dozens of Afghans who were desperately trying to escape an already chaotic situation in Afghanistan.

Just hours after the U.S. military warned of an imminent terror threat, the twin blasts killed at least 60 Afghans and injured many more, according to The Wall Street Journal, citing a senior Afghan health official. Another health official told The New York Times that at least 40 were dead and 120 wounded.

Four Marines were among the dead, the Journal reports, citing a briefing given by the U.S. ambassador in Kabul to staff and relayed to a U.S. official.

Pentagon spokesperson John Kirkby confirmed in a statement that “a number of U.S. servicemembers were killed in today’s complex attack at Kabul airport” and others were wounded. He said the explosion at the airport’s Abbey Gate was followed by a second explosion at or close to the nearby Baron Hotel.


----------



## Falconless

Falcon29 said:


> Now 10 US soldiers announced killed by US govt sources. US deep state, global jewry and Iran-al-Dajjal want to force Americans into war and to remain in Afghanistan. Muslims need to do coalition and declare war on global jewry and Iran-al-Dajjal. Or continue facing indefinte genocide and instability
> 
> Muslims have no clue what they are doing. Iran and Israel are preventing security in the region.


Stop considering the meme channel of Haqeeqat TV as factual information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

US death toll keeps increasing. Biden will be pressured to postpone withdrawal. Coalition strikes may resume in areas of Afghanistan. Iran will delploy militias as planned. Taliban wasn't going to be left alone to rule Afghanistan.


----------



## AgnosticIndian

Reichsmarschall said:


> Yup. These are the people who have moral authority over human rights


???
this Todd guy is neocon religious nutjob, nearly far right. these people explicitly don't care about human rights and denounce those who do care. why are you using him to denounce all of the people of world who care about human rights?


----------



## Black Tornado

Sudarshan said:


> The toll has risen to 60


10 US Marines have lost their lives so far


----------



## Saifullah

Falcon29 said:


> Can anyone give proof of so called IS-K ? Who are they, what are there aims , and who they are made up of? They seem like the ISIS which attack Egyptian military whenever Egypt opens commercial border crossing with Gaza and gives convenient excuse to close the border on Palestinians. Now there is suspicious assault to wreak havoc on Taliban, suddenly Iran will delploy militias in Afghanistan with coalition support. This is work of global jewry and Iran-al-Dajjal who are hell bent on genociding Muslims and preventing any pro-God govt.


Bro keep your hate for Iran out of it.

Jewry and Hindus are feeling the most anguish right now and after them, it's the West.

I hope peace prevails in IEA after this evacuation process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Falconless said:


> Stop considering the meme channel of Haqeeqat TV as factual information.



Nice try , no one but me is aware about the truth of Iran-al-Dajjal and the Jews. Muslims will never live in security if they don't confront these two Satan worshipping groups.


----------



## Adecypher

Today Major *G* Arya will be the most happiest man in Indian camp ... now I will wait and see his new videos and facial expressions...


----------



## Meengla

Iron Shrappenel said:


> Sir the killing of massoud would make him a martyr in the eyes of resistance movement... Why would they kill the only person that they can negotiate with ? Whose going to control the multiple factions that would disintegrate from them ?
> Let's see what the Talibs do



Massoud Jr. is a paper tiger. His only hopes lie with the Western support and even then it is unlikely to come. Americans are not stupid about the 'potentials' of this Massoud Jr. guy. 
Right now, while there is so much attention on Kabul. This is the time to strike--otherwise, Massoud will be a constant thorn on the side of any future Afghan govt. Just like the West didn't care much about his 'vaunted dad' in 2001, this Pappu will be forgotten. But only and only if the Taliban could win quickly!!!

And I mean it!


----------



## AgnosticIndian

Reichsmarschall said:


> There will be million times more indians rushing to airport if a western country announces to airlift indians to their country


of course, ye koi kehne ki chees hai? if you tell people from any country they'll get free airlift and opportunity to earn more they'll definitely go. from Central America to Africa to India or whatever. but Indians don't actively cross borders on foot to escape India at any cost, you don't find illegal Indian immigrants in Greece and Turkey and Germany and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Falcon29 said:


> Can anyone give proof of so called IS-K ? Who are they, what are there aims , and who they are made up of? They seem like the ISIS which attack Egyptian military whenever Egypt opens commercial border crossing with Gaza and gives convenient excuse to close the border on Palestinians. Now there is suspicious assault to wreak havoc on Taliban, suddenly Iran will delploy militias in Afghanistan with coalition support. This is work of global jewry and Iran-al-Dajjal who are hell bent on genociding Muslims and preventing any pro-God govt.


Made up of mostly ex TTP terrorists and is diverse with Indians,Pakistanis making up a significant part of the organization.
Is a hardcore enemy of the Taliban.
A few years ago reports emerged about unmarked helis transporting ISKP personnel around Afghanistan.
Wait I will post some more info.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsenal Caan

THIRD EXPLOSION heard from direction of Kabul airport – RT correspondent


Another explosion was heard from the direction of Kabul’s airport, RT's senior correspondent Murad Gazdiev reported on Thursday. This comes as dozens have been killed and injured from a double blast at the airport earlier.




www.google.com


----------



## Black Tornado

So a 3rd blast is confirmed now


----------



## Falconless

Falcon29 said:


> Nice try , no one but me is aware about the truth of Iran-al-Dajjal and the Jews. Muslims will never live in security if they don't confront these two Satan worshipping groups.


Are you a meme, a troll or clinically insane?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

AgnosticIndian said:


> of course, ye koi kehne ki chees hai? if you tell people from any country they'll get free airlift and opportunity to earn more they'll definitely go. from Central America to Africa to India or whatever. but Indians don't actively cross borders on foot to escape India at any cost, you don't find illegal Indian immigrants in Greece and Turkey and Germany and what not.



You are only partly honest. Indians don't go to Europe because there is the hostile Pakistan lies between India and Iran/Turkey/Europe. Bangladeshis are able to do so because they are far more trusted and accommodated by the Pakistanis to give visa. Then they sneak toward Europe. Water always flows downhill. 
Let's be honest. Indians would flee at the slightest chance to flee India. I don't blame them. Heck, I live in America and I find Eastern Europeans glad to be here than their former realms...


----------



## CrazyZ

Sifar zero said:


> Made up of mostly ex TTP terrorists and is diverse with Indians,Pakistanis making up a significant part of the organization.
> Is a hardcore enemy of the Taliban.
> A few years ago reports emerged about unmarked helis transporting ISKP personnel around Afghanistan.
> Wait I will post some more info.


USA must retaliate hard against ISIS-K/TTP, Pakistan should offer full assistance. PAF should be prepared to join the USAF in hitting these guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adecypher

Before making your expert opinion on this event "*Plz keep in mind who was and is handling the security of Kabul airport*"... that should be the *starting point *of the thinking process on this event ... it is NOT a rocket science....

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*BREAKING : ... At least 60 killed in Kabul blasts*

At least 60 people were killed and 140 others wounded in the explosions at Kabul airport, a senior health official has told the BBC.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

AgnosticIndian said:


> this Todd guy is neocon religious nutjob


So an average American.


AgnosticIndian said:


> why are you using him


Why do you care what i call imperialists? Have your people not suffered at their hands for 200 years? Do you remember what happened last time when your ancestors trusted white man.


----------



## Falconless

Someone explain me this, are these puppies and kittens ex-NDS agents? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430908316473905154


----------



## Sifar zero

The Afghan people have suffered enough and its good that the Taliban have taken over.
And I hate it when I see people living thousands of Km's are advocating for more war by supporting Massoud Jr. Afghans must understand that they should not become puppets for regional and world powers instead they should accept the Taliban as the latter are the formers own countrymen.
In summary whoever calls for more war by supporting resistance movements is a Be*nch*d.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

Al Jazeera live

The Bishara guy just said the focus will be on ISIS from now on and that the recent blast is a 'good thing' for Taliban.


----------



## CrazyZ

Adecypher said:


> Before making your expert opinion on this event "*Plz keep in mind who was and is handling the security of Kabul airport*"... that should be the *starting point *of the thinking process on this event ... it is NOT a rocket science....


??? Airport security is handled by USA/NATO. ISIS-K was already chattering about an attack.....that's why so many countries issued warnings to stay away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

gulli said:


> Its duty of taliban to keep ISIS away from Afganistan..



True. They are probably getting everything in place.... Only been there for a week or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

AgnosticIndian said:


> you don't find illegal


First you shouldn't compare India with afghanistan who has been through a 40 years long war and secondly you also have your fair share of illegal immigrants.









Outlook India Magazine Online- Read News India, Latest News Analysis, World, Sports, Entertainment | Best Online Magazine India


Outlook covers the latest India news, analysis, business news and long-form stories on culture, money market and personal finance. Read India's best online magazine.




www.outlookindia.com













Indians are the fastest-growing illegal immigrant population in the US


Many of them are overstaying their visas.




qz.com





This is my last last reply to you on this thread, i don't want to hijack this tragic thread and convert into another shit slinging contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adecypher

Falconless said:


> Someone explain me this, are these puppies and kittens ex-NDS agents?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430908316473905154



In Pakistan there is a saying: Jalti pe tel (oil) daalna

English Translation: *Add fuel to the fire*

How the loved ones who lost their lives will feel that they have hoped that due diligence was carried out in similar manner to save their loved ones lives as well...


CrazyZ said:


> ??? Airport security is handled by USA/NATO.



Conclusion: *A big security lapse ... isn't it.*


----------



## Salza

12 US soliders killed now.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Falconless said:


> Are you a meme, a troll or clinically insane?



You are stupid , Iran and it's allies are most frustrated with US withdrawal and Taliban takeover. Iran was using Afghanistan as center to recruit militias and spread militant activity to Pakistan. It was establishing a long term presence for itself in Afghanistan which has been disrupted. Taliban is not stupid like you know and whom their enemies are and will work to against those threats.

There is no reason why US need to remain in Afghanistan. The only benefit goes to Iran.


----------



## Black Tornado

*4th blast has happened*

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## terry5

*Shots are fired at Kabul evacuation plane: Italian transport plane comes under fire during take-off - but is not damaged - hours after warning ISIS attack was imminent*
Shots have been fired at an Italian military transport plane as it flew out of Kabul airport hours after a British minister warned an 'imminent' and 'lethal' ISIS attack was expected in the Afghan capital.

The C-130 plane was not damaged in the incident, a source from Italy's Defence Ministry added.

An Italian journalist traveling on the flight told Sky 24 TG that the plane had been carrying almost 100 Afghan civilians when it came under fire minutes after take-off.

Earlier, armed forces minister James Heappey said there is 'very credible reporting' of a 'severe' attack which could happen 'within hours' by ISIS-K, the sworn enemy of the Taliban who want to cause mayhem in the new regime.

The US, Britain and Australia had already told their citizens to flee the airport over the terror threat with Western forces still stationed at the transport hub, with a multiple car-bomb attack feared by officials.

The fears are heaping extra pressure on the operation to evacuate stranded foreigners, with Tuesday's deadline for foreign troops to leave fast approaching.

Meanwhile Afghans who had been told to stay away from Kabul airport are instead flocking to Pakistan and Iran in a bid to escape after the UK told them to head to the border, while many countries have announced they are ending their airlift operations from today.

Mr Heappey told BBC Radio 4 today: 'There is now very, very credible reporting of an imminent attack.


----------



## -=virus=-

Sifar zero said:


> A few years ago reports emerged about unmarked helis transporting ISKP personnel around Afghanistan.


hmm ?


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430965247649533953

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Twelve US service members killed - reports*

Twelve US service members - 11 marines and a Navy medic - were killed in the airport attack, officials tell US media.

The deaths mark the first US military casualties in Afghanistan since February 2020.


----------



## Path-Finder

LeGenD said:


> I am not peddling anything but pointing out global consensus in relation.
> 
> _"In 2014, Pakistani national Hafiz Saeed Khan was chosen to spearhead IS-K province as its first emir.3 Khan, a veteran Tehrik-e Taliban Pakistan (TTP) commander, brought along other prominent TTP members—including the group’s spokesman Sheikh Maqbool and many district chiefs—when he initially pledged allegiance to al-Baghdadi in October 2014. Many of these individuals were included in the first Khorasan Shura or leadership council.4
> 
> IS-K’s early membership included a contingent of Pakistani militants who emerged in Afghanistan’s Nangarhar province around 2010, just across the border from the former Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) of Pakistan.5 Many of these militants were estranged members of TTP and Lashkar-e Islam, who had fled Pakistan to escape pressure from security forces.6 The appointment of Khan as IS-K’s first emir, and former Taliban commander Abdul Rauf Khadim as his deputy, further facilitated the group’s growth, utilizing long established recruitment networks in Afghanistan and Pakistan.7 According to the Combatting Terrorism Center at West Point, as of 2017, some members of Lashkar-e-Taiba, Jamaat-ud-Dawa, the Haqqani Network, and the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan (IMU) had also defected to IS-K.8
> 
> IS-K has received support from the Islamic State’s core leadership in Iraq and Syria since its founding in 2015. As the Islamic State loses territory, it has increasingly turned to Afghanistan as a base for its global caliphate.9 Following IS-K’s official pledge of allegiance to the Islamic State’s global “ummah,” Islamic State wilayats (or provinces) in Iraq and Syria publicly announced their congratulations for the movement’s expansion into Central Asia through media statements and videos.10 To that end, the Islamic State has invested some financial resources in its Khorasan province—as much as several hundred thousand dollars—to improve its networks and organization in Central Asia.11 Additionally, a recent United Nations publication commented that “[ISIS] core continues to facilitate the relocation of some of its key operatives to Afghanistan,” including Abu Qutaiba, the Islamic State’s former leader in Iraq’s Salah al-Din province.12 Afghanistan remains a top destination for foreign terrorist fighters (FTFs) in the region, as well as for fighters leaving battlefields in the Levant.13 IS-K’s public affairs prowess, global prestige, and sustained resources facilitate the recruitment of these FTFs, drawing them away from other militant movements."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic State Khorasan (IS-K) | Center for Strategic and International Studies
> 
> 
> This analysis of IS-K was published in 2018 and is not being updated. For a more recent analysis of Islamic State Khorasan from the Transnational Threats Project, please click here. Download the Backgrounder Figure 1: Afghan security forces patrol during ongoing clashes between security forces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.csis.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This information also comes from people who have investigated these groups in person or with support of others.
> 
> Nobody can come up with such detailed accounts from thin air.


go away, I mean it......... I have my own bleeding source and it far supersedes any crap you can bring cherry-picked online.


----------



## ghazi52

Reuters: 
A White House meeting between US President Joe Biden and Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett has been rescheduled while Biden holds talks regarding the explosions outside Kabul airport.

Exact figures remain unconfirmed but reports indicate that at least 60 Afghan civilians along with 12 members of the US military have been killed in the attacks.

Both figures are expected to rise.


----------



## Windjammer

No US casualty since February 2020 and today at least 12 US servicemen killed and 15 injured.


----------



## LeGenD

Iron Shrappenel said:


> I'll give these a read and come back to you on this.
> I have a question thought didn't US support Al-Qaeda in Afghanistan during the Soviet era ?


Please do.

Al-Qaeda Network was founded by Osama Bin Laden in 1988. It is true that this man and his followers were among the Mujahideen who resisted Soviets in Afghanistan. Osama was a Saudi billionnaire and wanted to contribute in these activities.

Mujahideen were not a single faction but composed of multiple like-minded factions which were united in the cause of ousting Soviets from Afghanistan. CIA and ISI helped shape this movement into a coherent fighting force (Operation Cyclone).

At the conclusion of the Soviet-Afghan War, Pakistani establishment of the time including COAS Zia ul Haq perished in an aircraft that crashed (assassinated?), and Americans abandoned Mujahideen to their fate. Nobody was willing to manage the Mujahideen further and this movement fell apart eventually; Mujahideen factions began to fight each other for spoils and territorial gains in Afghanistan.

Some of the Mujahideen banded together to establish Afghan Taliban and restore Order in Afghanistan. Mullah Omar and Mullah Baradar were co-founders of this relatively new movement.

Al-Qaeda Network shifted its focus on USA and its allies in the Middle East but were able to seduce Afghan Taliban and establish their base of operations in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Live Pentagon

ISIS blamed twice, already. 12 'American Servicemen' killed. Only about 1000 American 'Citizens' left Afghanistan.


----------



## Tomcats

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430968717924438017

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sudarshan said:


> *4th blast has happened*


Holy crap, someone really wants USA to stay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomcats

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430970444576919552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430969930132885505


----------



## Tamiyah

I have reports for 5th one too. This was a well coordinated attack. Despite the security provided by allied forces spoiler elements went through. Pray for Kabul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomcats

Also note the third explosion was an IED against a Taliban humvee/patrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

My goodness me as per Arnab Goswami *there is a secret deal between Taliban and the US*... my goodness me ,,,






Mr. Arnab states at *5:00 mins* that "*The American have told the terrorists that as long as you extract the blood of other nationalities, the American have told the terrorists that as long as you kill people from other **Countries** and don't kill Americans its OK.... *"

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

-=virus=- said:


> hmm ?



When asked if he had suspicions that US bases in Afghanistan "were being used", the former president said that he had "more than suspicions", claiming that Afghan people had approached him and told the him that they are being supplied with helicopters.

"[They have told me about] how unmarked, non-military coloured helicopters supply these people in not just one, but many parts of the country," Karzai said, adding that such reports were coming in on a daily basis from the people in Afghanistan and from Afghan government sources.

Taken from a Dawn News article.


----------



## Vapnope

An unmanaged crowd was always going to be a security in a country where ISIS is a reality and new setup hasn't taken control completely. People are unnecessary implicating US despite the fact that they lost 12 soldiers to this incident. I really feel for all the people who died today, this indeed is a very tragic incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Reichsmarschall said:


> Holy crap, someone really wants USA to stay



It's the culprits I listed, who won't allow Taliban to rule. Taliban is in a very difficult position and will have trouble fending off the agenda to allow Iran a Syria-like domination of Afghanistan. Iran is not a friend of Muslims. Their ideology is promoted by non-Muslims because it's designed to corrupt Islamic belief system.


----------



## Tamiyah

To me, it feels like CIA-proxies are going against them. Which would expectedly result in disasters for not only America but for the poor Afghan people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Is this actually from kabul blast ?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

Reichsmarschall said:


> Holy crap, someone really wants USA to stay


5th blast has already happened you’re late ☹

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Falcon29 said:


> It's the culprits I listed, who won't allow Taliban to rule. Taliban is in a very difficult position and will have trouble fending off the agenda to allow Iran a Syria-like domination of Afghanistan. Iran is not a friend of Muslims. Their ideology is promoted by non-Muslims because it's designed to corrupt Islamic belief system.


I don't think Iran is villain here. It seems like CIA plot cuz ISIS is their love child.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

This is an ana/nds revenge attack against the americans for abandoning them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Tornado

Adecypher said:


> My goodness me as per Arnab Goswami *there is a secret deal between Taliban and the US*... my goodness me ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Arnab states at *5:00 mins* that "*The American have told the terrorists that as long as you extract the blood of other nationalities, the American have told the terrorists that as long as you kill people from other **Countries** and don't kill American its OK.... *"


To be honest, I consider Social Media as more credible than MSM.


Tomcats said:


> Also note the third explosion was an IED against a Taliban humvee/patrol.


VBIED


----------



## -=virus=-

Sifar zero said:


> When asked if he had suspicions that US bases in Afghanistan "were being used", the former president said that he had "more than suspicions", claiming that Afghan people had approached him and told the him that they are being supplied with helicopters.
> 
> "[They have told me about] how unmarked, non-military coloured helicopters supply these people in not just one, but many parts of the country," Karzai said, adding that such reports were coming in on a daily basis from the people in Afghanistan and from Afghan government sources.
> 
> Taken from a Dawn News article.


If that is true then that renders the ISI completely ineffective there.


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Adecypher said:


> My goodness me as per Arnab Goswami *there is a secret deal between Taliban and the US*... my goodness me ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Arnab states at *5:00 mins* that "*The American have told the terrorists that as long as you extract the blood of other nationalities, the American have told the terrorists that as long as you kill people from other **Countries** and don't kill Americans its OK.... *"


Issay kaho ajao Afghanistan.
Why do you even to listen to him sir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

-=virus=- said:


> If that is true then that renders the ISI completely ineffective there.


How's ISI supposed to control US military air traffic in Afghanistan?


----------



## ghazi52

*Attackers believed to be Islamic State*

"It was a hard day today," Gen McKenzie said.

He said two suicide bombers "assessed to have been Isis (Islamic State) fighters" had targeted the airport and a nearby hotel.

"The attack on Abbey Gate was followed by a number of Isis gunmen who opened fire on civilians and military forces," he said. "At this time, we know that 12 US service members have been killed in the attack."


----------



## crigar

ISIS was the group formed from the remnants of TTP and we all know who is behind TTP. Look at the cheering chot*a TV anchors of India and u will understand the whole game. I hope Americans unmask the real culprit this time and punish them as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Tornado

So a 6th blast reportedly went off and “unknown” number of ISIS fighters are assaulting the airport.

(RUMINT)

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Iron Shrappenel said:


> Issay kaho ajao Afghanistan.
> Why do you even to listen to him sir ?



Main isliyey isko post kiya hey takey logo ko puri picture ka pata chaley ke aaj India kesey US ko tanqeed ka nishaana bana raha hey wohi US jiska woh saathi hey ... dekhna yeh hey ke kiya US is tanqeed ko seriously leta hey or yeh sub aik "agreed upon" bigger game ka hissa hey ... you know dunya ko dikhaney ke liyey or ander hi ander on same page...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Piotr

rambro said:


> Who does isis take instructions from?



ISIS take instructions from the USA.



Muhammed45 said:


> USA's ISIS feet soldiers. When USA fails, they get activated.



That's right. USA created the so called ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Smoke

Looks like PAK needs to step in with PAF air support and PA ground assets for humanitarian causes.


----------



## Wood

Biden will now work with Taliban 'partners' now. Imran Khan can expect that phone call any time now 😊

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Tornado

Attacker


----------



## Adecypher

Sudarshan said:


> Attacker
> View attachment 773315


Can be taken any where in the world ... who knows somewhere on a bollywood movie set ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tamiyah

Some sources are openly or indirectly indicating that bombing will continue.
ISIS states that the target was US soldiers. Which is kinda confusing. What is the purpose of all this mess?


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

Today is 18 *Muharram* 1443
One among the four Months forbidden for fighting for Muslims

This Month i noticed Taliban remained clamed and avoided fighting.
They took over the areas without shedding bloods

Also, Talibs are continuously avoiding to shed blood in Panjshir ( this clears the doubt Why Talibs are not going heads on Because as per all of us Talibs can easily take the Panjshir in no time. So whats holding them back)

Now, IF ANY islamic group/unit or section is behind this bloodshed IS Directly going against the Instructions of Allah
Thus, i conclude that forces against the Talibs are deliberately provoking talibs to shed blood. And some are doing their best to stop it from happening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

Adecypher said:


> Can be taken any where in the world ... who knows somewhere on a bollywood movie set ...


I usually don’t feed trolls, but..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430975725520101381


----------



## LeGenD

Path-Finder said:


> go away, I mean it......... I have my own bleeding source and it far supersedes any crap you can bring cherry-picked online.


Of-course, bro. You and your Source is infallible. Others are busy writing fairy tales around the world.

What was the source again? I probably missed it.


----------



## Falcon29

Al Jazeera Arabic reporting a new large explosion in Kabul


----------



## Vapnope

Sudarshan said:


> Attacker
> View attachment 773315


I hope he rots in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Sudarshan said:


> Attacker
> View attachment 773315


State a source bro wrt assault. Why do i feel that this has just become hysteria.


----------



## AsianLion

Taliban said they will not shed blood in the holy month of Muharram when martyrdom of Hussein happened.

Indian sponsored ISIS-K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mumm-Ra

I just saw the pics and videos of the explosion on twitter. Heart wrenching man. Genuinely felt sorry for those poor souls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Sudarshan said:


> I usually don’t feed trolls, but..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430975725520101381



Actually thanks it confirmed the Bollywood notion I mentioned in my earlier post # 206 above:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Falcon29 said:


> Al Jazeera Arabic reporting a new large explosion in Kabul


Fourth one?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sudarshan said:


> Just before the detonation…
> View attachment 773272


Sources saying these people in nullah were killed by US troops

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430942145482039301


----------



## Black Tornado

Adecypher said:


> Actually thanks it confirmed the Bollywood notion I mentioned in my earlier post # 206 above:
> 
> View attachment 773316


Go and confirm it yourself.


----------



## Meengla

As of now, to my mind, there is no question that the Taliban have gained from this--and at least in short term, Pakistan, by extension, as sad as it is. 

What I was watching was how much blame would be put on the Taliban for this. But, except for some hell-bent-to-blame-the-Taliban comments by a certain David Schoner at Al Jazeera--everyone has pretty much absolved the Taliban and blamed the ISIS. Why would Al Jazeera hire someone like him is perplexing. If I were to guess some Westerner with allegiance to a tiny disruptive country in the Middle East or another one on Indian payroll! India has now more free money to spend outside of Afghanistan, don't they??!!


----------



## Black Tornado

Mumm-Ra said:


> Fourth one?


4th? Might be 6th or 7th.


----------



## -=virus=-

Reichsmarschall said:


> How's ISI supposed to control US military air traffic in Afghanistan?


You'd expect them to be aware of such activities as the US transporting TTP fighters and leaders around at the very least, wouldn't you ?


----------



## Falcon29

Mumm-Ra said:


> Fourth one?



Second one as far as AJ Arabic goes. The previous reports of third and fourth explosion weren't reported nor verified by them. They say it's in the perimeter of the airport but could be controlled explosion of car bomb found in area.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sudarshan said:


> Attacker
> View attachment 773315


Someone find him and piss on his carcass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

Sudarshan said:


> 4th? Might be 6th or 7th.


7th Blast has also happened


Reichsmarschall said:


> Someone find him and piss on his carcass


Suicide attack leaves no carcass, straightaway hell.


----------



## Falcon29

The explosion is a car bomb at the gate of the airport. May be controlled demolition of car bomb found earlier and not an attack.


----------



## Adecypher

Sudarshan said:


> Go and confirm it yourself.



You do understand how propaganda is done ... I know you know it very well ... people tend to jump on to conclusion so quickly these days and I do not blame them; this is how MO works for propaganda....just wait things will be more clearer as time passes by.


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Reichsmarschall said:


> Sources saying these people in nullah were killed by US troops
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430942145482039301


There was news of ISIS gunmen opening fire on the crowd. I think people may have confused that as US forces firing. Anyhow, truth is always murky at times like these


----------



## Reichsmarschall

-=virus=- said:


> You'd expect them to be aware of such activities as the US transporting TTP fighters and leaders around at the very least, wouldn't you ?


We don't know what comes in or goes out in Chinook helicopters.


----------



## ghazi52

*
Islamic State claim responsibility for bombing*

The Islamic State group has claimed responsibility for the attack at Kabul airport.

The claim came in a message posted on their news outlet's Telegram channel.

The group said a suicide bomber - who they identified - detonated an explosives vest among Afghans and US forces.

US Defence officials have also said they believe regional IS militants were behind the bombing.


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Falcon29 said:


> Second one as far as AJ Arabic goes. The previous reports of third and fourth explosion weren't reported nor verified by them. They say it's in the perimeter of the airport but could be controlled explosion of car bomb found in area.


whatever the number, there is fear in the city. I just hope there are no more nasty surprises

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Reports are coming in that ISIS fighters are now storming airport. One wonders where is the Talibans new fancy badri SF


----------



## ghazi52

*US Central Command head Gen. Kenneth “Frank” McKenzie *said the Taliban and US do share a "common purpose" in the Afghanistan evacuation mission.

When asked if he trusts the Taliban or if the group allowed the Kabul airport attack to happen, here's how he responded:


> "As to whether they let it happen, I don't know. I don't think there's anything to convince me that they let it happen. As to whether or not I trust them ... that's a word I use very carefully. You've heard me say before, 'it's not what they say; it's what they do.' They have a practical reason for wanting us to get out of here by the 31st of August. They want to reclaim the airfield. We want to get out by that day, too, if it's possible to do so. So we share a common purpose. As long as we keep that common purpose alive, they've been useful to work with. They've cut some of our security concerns down and they've been useful to work with going forward," McKenzie said.


"Now long-term, I don't know what that's going to be. I will tell you this: Any time you build a noncombatant evacuation plan like this and you bring in forces, you expect to be attacked. We thought this would happen sooner or later. It's tragic that happened today. It's tragic there is this much loss of life. We are prepared to continue the mission. ... I think we can continue to conduct our mission even while we're receiving attacks like this," he said. 





26

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Explosion was confirmed to be controlled demolition of car bomb by US military.


----------



## PakFactor

Reichsmarschall said:


> Reports are coming in that ISIS fighters are now storming airport. One wonders where is the Talibans new fancy badri SF



The security responsibility goes to US & Co., as the airport is basically under their management. You can't put the onus on the current govt. and don't forget Taliban's are spread among all districts and the Panjishar conflict is still to be settled. Their not like Pakistani's who would give it all to save a white butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Mumm-Ra said:


> whatever the number, there is fear in the city. I just hope there are no more nasty surprises



Surprises within the area under security by foreign troops ... they may keep coming...


Reichsmarschall said:


> Reports are coming in that ISIS fighters are now storming airport. One wonders where is the Talibans new fancy badri SF



This is such a BIG security lapse by the ones controlling the security of Kabul airport... that defeat the whole purpose of sending troops ...


----------



## ghazi52

KABUL, Afghanistan (AP) — Two suicide bombers and gunmen attacked crowds of Afghans flocking to Kabul’s airport Thursday, transforming a scene of desperation into one of horror in the waning days of an airlift for those fleeing the Taliban takeover. At least 60 Afghans and 12 U.S. troops were killed, Afghan and U.S. officials said.

U.S. officials said 11 Marines and one Navy medic were among those who died. They said another 12 service members were wounded and warned the toll could grow. More than 140 Afghans were wounded, an Afghan official said.

One of the bombers struck people standing knee-deep in a wastewater canal under the sweltering sun, throwing bodies into the fetid water. Those who moments earlier had hoped to get on flights out could be seen carrying the wounded to ambulances in a daze, their own clothes darkened with blood.


----------



## LeGenD

PakFactor said:


> The security responsibility goes to US & Co., as the airport is basically under their management. You can't put the onus on the current govt. and don't forget Taliban's are spread among all districts and the Panjishar conflict is still to be settled. Their not like Pakistani's who would give it all to save a white butt.


Foreign troops are inside the airport.

Afghan Taliban are outside the airport.

All were aware that ISIS-K will infiltrate the crowd at some point.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

PakFactor said:


> The security responsibility goes to US & Co., as the airport is basically under their management. You can't put the onus on the current govt. and don't forget Taliban's are spread among all districts and the Panjishar conflict is still to be settled. Their not like Pakistani's who would give it all to save a white butt.


Taliban are responsible for security of City and area outside airport .

Even afghans are saying that now

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430941088076947462What's 01 unit?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430980855988641803

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Adecypher said:


> Surprises within the area under security by foreign troops ... they may keep coming...
> 
> 
> This is such a BIG security lapse by the ones controlling the security of Kabul airport... that defeat the whole purpose of sending troops ...


Both failures actually. The attackers managed to penetrate the outer rim held by the Taliban. And it raises further questions.
1) Where did they get the ammo
2) Who within ISIS in Afghanistan planned this
3) Where are they based
4) How did pull it off
5) What will be the response of US and Taliban?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Reichsmarschall said:


> Reports are coming in that ISIS fighters are now storming airport. One wonders where is the Talibans new fancy badri SF



Taliban were media-neutralized. Stupid Western media didn't 'get the memo' that this all has been an orchestrated deal which was in the interests of both the departing Americans and the Taliban to have as orderly and as quick withdrawal as possible!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Pakistan should drop a nuke on ISIS hideouts

Taliban should now ask Pakistan for help

Wipe them out just nuke them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Smoke

ISIS-K OR ISIL?


----------



## ghazi52

WASHINGTON — President Joe Biden is set to speak following the deadly explosions outside the airport in Kabul that killed 12 U.S. service members and scores of Afghans.

The White House says Biden will address the nation from the White House at 5 p.m. on Thursday.

Two suicide bombers and gunmen struck crowds of Afghans waiting in Kabul to flee life under the Taliban on departing flights. A U.S. operation airlifting American citizens and vulnerable Afghans to other countries is set to end Tuesday, a deadline set by Biden.

The Islamic State group’s affiliate in Afghanistan has claimed responsibility for the attack.

Biden has been under intense pressure to extend the evacuations beyond Tuesday, but repeatedly has cited the threat of attack for sticking to his deadline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Reichsmarschall said:


> Taliban are responsible for security of City and area outside airport .
> 
> Even afghans are saying that now
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430941088076947462What's 01 unit?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430980855988641803



Yeah, it's a joint effort between both. But there is only so much that can be done. I would still not blame the current Afghan Govt. for this -- this whole fucketry was started my Western Forces unprofessional withdrawal process. They could have completed this process methodically at Bagram Air Base and singled out their contractor's only. What US and Co., doing is basically a brain drain and creating a stupid scene.


----------



## AsianLion

*Is India, TTP & ISIS-K behind three deadly blasts in Kabul Airport killing Afghans*

1. Growing evidence that it was another Indian sponsored blasts in Afghanistan Kabul Airport with its affiliated ISIS-K terrorists killing Americans and Afghan nationals.

Indian has been at forefront against Taliban and Afghanistan, after facing defeat and forced evacuation from Kabul, India has continuously brewing hatred through its media against Pakistan and Taliban. Major GOBAR Arya has been openly claiming responsibility for sponsoring terrorism in Afghanistan against America, NATO and Pakistan.

2. Another view is , Kabul airport security is under Americans and British and high probability some evacuation agenda at Kabul airport by CIA sponsored ISSI-K have conducted these deadly blasts at Kabul Airport to discredit Taliban and also decrese international pressure on Biden Administration to extend deadline.

3. Last but not the least, who has to gain is TTP to force its agenda on Afghan Taliban and give international voices that Afghanistan is again the center of Al-Qaeda, and other terrorist heavens.


*First Evidence of Indian involvement :*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430975725520101381

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Smoke

aziqbal said:


> Pakistan should drop a nuke on ISIS hideouts
> 
> Taliban should now ask Pakistan for help
> 
> Wipe them out just nuke them



With a c*nt like neighbour (India), the last thing we'd want is to have our sanity questioned by the west. The only place that should be nuked is India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metal 0-1

Disturbing video of bodies and wounded people in sewerage canal.

I





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## aziqbal

who the h*ll is ISIS-K and what on earth does the K stand for?


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moon

aziqbal said:


> Pakistan should drop a nuke on ISIS hideouts
> 
> Taliban should now ask Pakistan for help
> 
> Wipe them out just nuke them


They're operating from sleeper cells within Kabul. In past they've done NDS' bidding.


----------



## Stryker1982

aziqbal said:


> who the h*ll is ISIS-K and what on earth does the K stand for?


K is for Khorasan.
A very old word for a very old province/region between Iran and Afghanistan mostly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430985934653251587


----------



## Moon

aziqbal said:


> who the h*ll is ISIS-K and what on earth does the K stand for?


Khurasan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

aziqbal said:


> who the h*ll is ISIS-K and what on earth does the K stand for?



Khorassan it's ISIS South Asian Branch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neurath

aziqbal said:


> Pakistan should drop a nuke on ISIS hideouts
> 
> Taliban should now ask Pakistan for help
> 
> Wipe them out just nuke them


ISIS is a shared threat faced by both the Taliban government and Pakistan. There certainly is room for co-operation on this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

aziqbal said:


> who the h*ll is ISIS-K and what on earth does the K stand for?







__





Islamic State Khorasan (IS-K) | Center for Strategic and International Studies


This analysis of IS-K was published in 2018 and is not being updated. For a more recent analysis of Islamic State Khorasan from the Transnational Threats Project, please click here. Download the Backgrounder Figure 1: Afghan security forces patrol during ongoing clashes between security forces...




www.csis.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wood

Reichsmarschall said:


> Reports are coming in that ISIS fighters are now storming airport. One wonders where is the Talibans new fancy badri SF


Poor Afghans cannot catch a break🤦‍♂️

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430975844147732480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430975966533328897


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430985864679727105

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Mumm-Ra said:


> Both failures actually. The attackers managed to penetrate the outer rim held by the Taliban. And it raises further questions.
> 
> 1) Where did they get the ammo
> 2) Who within ISIS in Afghanistan planned this
> 3) Where are they based
> 4) How did pull it off
> 5) What will be the response of US and Taliban?



Both failures actually. The attackers managed to penetrate the outer rim held by the Taliban. And it raises further questions.

*How anyone can be certain that the attackers and or a planted bomb in a car or similar is sourced from outside kabul Airport...?*

1) Where did they get the ammo *(within the parameter of kabul Airport is a possibility...)*
2) Who within ISIS in Afghanistan planned this *(Any proxy who work for money ... remember "deep pockets")*
3) Where are they based *(Wherever you put them ... they are proxies)*
4) How did pull it off *(The real story will always be hidden i.e. the HOW part you will ONLY able to know what they did....) *
5) What will be the response of US and Taliban? *(I am afraid US might not leave Afghanistan...or Black Water will get into operation ... as far as Taliban is concerned their philosophy is very simple to get control of ALL of Afghanistan and provide security to its people i.e. hunting down the "non state actors"...)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

terry5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430975844147732480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430975966533328897


At this point in time the Talibans are the only ones that they can trust.... " Unclean " coming from someone who probably just wipes with dry toilet paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

Should not rule out the role of Amrullah Saleh gang in this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

aziqbal said:


> who the h*ll is ISIS-K and what on earth does the K stand for?


Korasan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430984018934353921

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Top US commander Gen Kenneth McKenzie confirmed that 12 US military personnel were killed and 15 injured in the attacks in Kabul.

Gen McKenzie said:

US authorities believe the Islamic State group (IS-K) was behind the attacks and the threat of further incidents is "very real"
These might take the form of vehicle-borne suicide bombings or rocket attacks
The US military is co-ordinating and sharing information with the Taliban to prevent a repeat
US forces believe the Taliban have already prevented some attacks from taking place
Isis-K has shot at military aircraft "without effect", but the US military does not believe they possess man-portable air defence systems (Manpads)

The Pentagon does not believe that additional troops are necessary to secure Hamid Karzai International Airport
Drones and other aerial systems are being used to monitor events and dissuade further attacks

About 5,000 people are at the airport waiting to be evacuated. To date, 104,000 civilians have been transferred from Afghanistan, including 66,000 from the US and 37,000 from allies and partners

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> Top US commander Gen Kenneth McKenzie confirmed that 12 US military personnel were killed and 15 injured in the attacks in Kabul.
> 
> Gen McKenzie said:
> 
> US authorities believe the Islamic State group (IS-K) was behind the attacks and the threat of further incidents is "very real"
> These might take the form of vehicle-borne suicide bombings or rocket attacks
> The US military is co-ordinating and sharing information with the Taliban to prevent a repeat
> US forces believe the Taliban have already prevented some attacks from taking place
> Isis-K has shot at military aircraft "without effect", but the US military does not believe they possess man-portable air defence systems (Manpads)
> The Pentagon does not believe that additional troops are necessary to secure Hamid Karzai International Airport
> Drones and other aerial systems are being used to monitor events and dissuade further attacks
> About 5,000 people are at the airport waiting to be evacuated. To date, 104,000 civilians have been transferred from Afghanistan, including 66,000 from the US and 37,000 from allies and partners



Good summary, 
And in between the lines, you see America trusting the Taliban more and more. It's a hard pill to swallow because of 'social freedom' reasons but then America has been in bed with Saudi Arabia for decades.


----------



## ghazi52

*US and Taliban working together on security*





Barbara Plett Usher
BBC News, Washington

General McKenzie's acknowledgement of co-operation with the Taliban to try to stop attacks highlights how things have changed.

On the one hand, it shows that the Americans have to respond pragmatically because they have in essence lost the war and the Taliban have won.

It also shows that the Taliban have changed because they're willing to have this kind of accommodating arrangement with the Americans.

The joint interest Gen McKenzie talked about is that the Americans want to have all their people out by the end of August and the Taliban want them to leave by then because they want to take control of the airfield.

They're also waiting for the Americans to be out before they announce their government. It was quite a remarkable statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Personally I think that terrorist attacks gives more justification for the Western countries to attack Muslim countries.

Go get educated, then fix your country!


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430945546454409218

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Taliban guards continue to provide security outside Kabul airport-Taliban official


Taliban guards continue to protect civilians outside Kabul airport, an official from the Islamist group said on Thursday, adding that Western forces must stick to a deadline of completing evacuations from Afghanistan by the end of the month.




www.reuters.com





Aug 26 (Reuters) - Taliban guards continue to protect civilians outside Kabul airport, an official from the Islamist group said on Thursday, adding that Western forces must stick to a deadline of completing evacuations from Afghanistan by the end of the month.

"Our guards are also risking their lives at Kabul airport, they face a threat too from the Islamic State group," said the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> The joint interest Gen McKenzie talked about is that the Americans want to have all their people out by the end of August and the Taliban want them to leave by then because they want to take control of the airfield.
> 
> They're also waiting for the Americans to be out before they announce their government. It was quite a remarkable statement.



Some things have been so obvious for the last several days. So obvious.
Either blame the 'media sensationalism' to grab audience, or to be want to be in 'the in-crowd' by bashing the Taliban, the Western media has totally failed and failed en-masse. This forum, including some of our Indian guests, has provided more nuanced narrative. More balanced reporting then the Western media. And they have only now lost my trust. It takes some effort for me to firmly believe anything--conspiracy theories or other dogmas. But to me they look like the mouth-pieces of whatever the G-7 govt policies, and, in that vein, watch out how the Taliban are going to be displayed as 'the lesser evil' going forward.

Trump was right about the 'fake news'. I now see that.


----------



## Chhatrapati

newb3e said:


> how about yindu turd terrorists vs IEA?


If Pakistan Army couldn't make it, why do you think a bunch of medieval poppy munching cave dwellers are gonna win. You guys are funny and desperate.


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430973224347750403

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak_Sher

Titanium100 said:


> Raw and NDS are behind it via using ISIS-K because they are the only people who would want to instigate things.. The US intelligence knew it before it even came because it knew some people are desparate to us them as work-horse it was like meh and easily predictable


NDS & RAW have funded ISIS in Afghanistan to attack Pakistan and those funded thugs are still around. RAW could still be directing them remotely to destabilize the Taliban Government. Indians could care less about Americans, NATO, Taliban & who gets killed, all they care is to create instability in Afghanistan and create trouble for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Breaking: 
Pentagon-connected source tells as many as 13 U.S. service members are now believed killed, 20 troops wounded, 10 in critical condition.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mrc

ISIS K is off shoot of TTP which in turn is bank rolled by india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430970169271197697


----------



## KaiserX

This is an opportunity for Pakistan to step in and take over Bagram airbase. Launch joint operations along with the Taliban/US to take out ISIS terrorist in Afghanistan.

These barbarians are a threat to humanity. We need a cooperative approach to destroy them in afghanistan before they can attack Pakistan. While we take out the ISIS terrorist we can also target BLA/TTP in the process.

We need to send in atleast 10K SSG/Infantry backed by UCAVs, F16, JF17s, Attack Helis, and a few dozen Al-Khalids. We can even work with the Chinese-Americans to airlift ours troops in and provide troops/support for hunt these takfiris down.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Smoke

KaiserX said:


> This is an opportunity for Pakistan to step in and take over Bagram airbase. Launch joint operations along with the Taliban/US to take out ISIS terrorist in Afghanistan.
> 
> These barbarians are a threat to humanity. We need a cooperative approach to destroy them in afghanistan before they can attack Pakistan. While we take out the ISIS terrorist we can also target BLA/TTP in the process.
> 
> We need to send in atleast 10K SSG/Infantry backed by UCAVs, F16, JF17s, Attack Helis, and a few dozen Al-Khalids. We can even work with the Chinese-Americans to airlift ours troops in and provide troops/support for hunt these takfiris down.



Exactly


----------



## PakFactor

KaiserX said:


> This is an opportunity for Pakistan to step in and take over Bagram airbase. Launch joint operations along with the Taliban/US to take out ISIS terrorist in Afghanistan.
> 
> These barbarians are a threat to humanity. We need a cooperative approach to destroy them in afghanistan before they can attack Pakistan. While we take out the ISIS terrorist we can also target BLA/TTP in the process.
> 
> We need to send in atleast 10K SSG/Infantry backed by UCAVs, F16, JF17s, Attack Helis, and a few dozen Al-Khalids. We can even work with the Chinese-Americans to airlift ours troops in and provide troops/support for hunt these takfiris down.



This would be the perfect opportunity for a Pakistani Air Base out of the main land if the current Govt. allows it, and exclude the American's but take the Chinese with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

ghazi52 said:


> Breaking:
> Pentagon-connected source tells as many as 13 U.S. service members are now believed killed, 20 troops wounded, 10 in critical condition.


To put this into perspective, USA did not suffer casualties on this scale even in 'a major battle' with Afghan Taliban in Ghazni in 2018.









Exclusive: Inside the U.S. Fight to Save Ghazni From the Taliban


A rare glimpse into the ongoing American military effort in Afghanistan




time.com





This battle took place before the deal between two camps of-course (USA and Afghan Taliban).

US-led forces and Afghan Taliban conducted a joint military operation against ISIS-K in 2020.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/10/22/taliban-isis-drones-afghanistan/



So ISIS-K returned the favor by killing more American troops in one day than others in over 2 years?

Ouch.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Tamerlane

To better understand what's going on in Afghanistan and generally in the Middle East we need to separate out the different groups. The following is my understanding of the various actors.

*Satanic Group*
This group is the one that promotes war and destruction. They have been promoting American/Western wars against Muslims for decades.

--Israel/Jews (These are the leaders of this group
--India/Hindus (These are their closest partners)

Observe that is Biden goes down, a Hindu Kamala, will become the President of the US. America is going to move from being Jewish controlled to be Jewish/Hindu controlled.

*Collaborators Group*
These are the foot soldiers who have been convinced/bribed/recruited to fight these wars. These are the operatives who carry out the orders of the Satanic Group.

--US/Western Politicians
--US/Western Media
--NATO
--US/Western Intelligence Agencies
--US Evangelical Christians
--Blackwater
--ISIS
--Al-Qaida

*Victims Group*

These are the main victims of the death and destruction promoted by the Satanic Group

--Average Muslim. Tens of millions have been killed/wounded/made homeless etc.
--Average American/Westerner. They don't have a clue what's going on and they've lost trillions of dollars.

To figure out who is the promotor of war and who doesn't want peace you just need to look at the Satanic Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KaiserX

PakFactor said:


> This would be the perfect opportunity for a Pakistani Air Base out of the main land if the current Govt. allows it, and exclude the American's but take the Chinese with.



I think there would be a big potential benefit to include the Americans in such an arrangement. This at the end of the day would have to be led by Pakistan since it is the only country on good terms with all stakeholders and a key middlemen between them.

The Haqqanis are practically incharge of Kabuls security and interior security within the country. The Badri 313 special forces in all likelyhood are directly under the command of the Haqqanis. At the moment the Americans are already cooperating with them on the ground to the point that they have shared the list of all US assets on the ground to allow them entry into the airport. 









U.S. officials provided Taliban with names of Americans, Afghan allies to evacuate


The White House contends that limited information sharing with the Taliban is saving lives; critics argue it's putting Afghan allies in harm's way.




www.politico.com





Even after todays attack there is open cooperation between US forces and the Taliban something surreal to many who seen this war in the last few decades.

Something more surreal would be seeing SSG on the ground along with UCAVs , Missiles, and JF17s stationed at Bagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Politicians around the world have been speaking out against the deadly bombing of evacuation efforts at Kabul airport.

*US President Joe Biden *is due to speak shortly .

*Nato Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg *described the incident as a "horrific terrorist attack" and said that evacuating "as many people to safety" as possible remained the priority.

*French President Emmanuel Macron* issued a statement condemning "with the utmost firmness the terrorist attacks" and offering a "salute to the heroism of those who are on the ground to carry out the evacuation operations".

*Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab* vowed the *UK *"would not let the cowardly acts of terrorists stop us".
*Spanish Prime Minister Pedro Sanchez *said his government sent its "heartfelt solidarity" to those killed in the blasts.

Confirming no *Italians* were hurt in the incident, *Foreign Minister Luigi Di Maio* said he "strongly condemns" the attacks and expressed condolences


----------



## cocomo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430999767597858824

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

LeGenD said:


> To put this into perspective, USA did not suffer casualties on this scale even in 'a major battle' with Afghan Taliban in Ghazni in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Inside the U.S. Fight to Save Ghazni From the Taliban
> 
> 
> A rare glimpse into the ongoing American military effort in Afghanistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This battle took place before the deal between two camps of-course (USA and Afghan Taliban).
> 
> US-led forces and Afghan Taliban conducted a joint military operation against ISIS-K in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/10/22/taliban-isis-drones-afghanistan/
> 
> 
> 
> So ISIS-K returned the favor by killing more American troops in one day than others in over 2 years?
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> This would be painful for Biden administration.





Well you have thousands of people storming the airport. Almost impossible to stop these suicide bombers. Its an extremely high risk operation for US military personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*New blast 'controlled explosion', say Taliban*

Residents in Kabul have reported hearing at least one other large blast within the past hour.

Secunder Kermani, BBC Afghan correspondent, was among those who heard the explosion.

Zabihullah Mujahid, a spokesman for the Taliban, said the explosions were caused by US forces destroying equipment and said the city's residents should not worry.


----------



## islamrules2020

ISIS khawarij again ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

Sad incident ..how can someone kill innocent folks..


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430999511493718020

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Meengla

Biden speech comin up. As I said, after Aug. 15, this is the Pivotal Moment for major decisions. Europeans are already leaving--and they wanted America to stay on longer only yesterday! Things to watch will be Biden's words about the Taliban and the ISIS... and the withdrawal date..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Meengla said:


> Biden speech comin up. As I said, after Aug. 15, this is the Pivotal Moment for major decisions. Europeans are already leaving--and they wanted America to stay on longer only yesterday! Things to watch will be Biden's words about the Taliban and the ISIS... and the withdrawal date..


Well - dems are getting only term for now


----------



## ghazi52

US invaded Afghanistan to eliminate Afghan Taliban & ended up in requesting security from Afghan Taliban to have safe evacuation from Kabul International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## KaiserX

ghazi52 said:


> US invaded Afghanistan to eliminate Afghan Taliban & ended up in requesting security from Afghan Taliban to have safe evacuation from Kabul International Airport.



Worst is the US core objective was to destroy al-qaeda, which they mostly did, but now they have left with ISISK which is far more dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

ghazi52 said:


> US invaded Afghanistan to eliminate Afghan Taliban & ended up in requesting security from Afghan Taliban to have safe evacuation from Kabul International Airport.


Correction: Al-Qaeda Network (officially stated and documented).

Afghan Taliban-led government was toppled in the process due to obvious reasons.

Afghan Taliban fought back for their rights but realized that they have to curb 'spoilers' in the country as well; Afghan soil will not be misutilized for launching attacks on other countries. This is the core aspect of the deal with USA in fact.

Latest is that the Biden administration have decided to hunt ISIS-K across Afghanistan and elsewhere. Interesting turn of events.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

BON PLAN said:


> Western news say it is a DAESH attack. If true it's an affront to Talibans. How will they react ?


Taliban will react by publicly executing Daesh fighters. they already executed many after raiding the jails.
there is a lot of bad blood between them. if they become friends then it is bad news for Afghans, the neighbors and the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Village life

ghazi52 said:


> US invaded Afghanistan to eliminate Afghan Taliban & ended up in requesting security from Afghan Taliban to have safe evacuation from Kabul International Airport.


People should now learn Allah subhana tallla is best planner ,not America nor the liberals of PDF ))

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

Its being reported that the US Marines that were guarding the Abbey Gate had been briefed that a suicide bomber could strike their position. And they all stood their position and continued processing Afghans to gain entry. God bless them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Meengla said:


> Biden speech comin up. As I said, after Aug. 15, this is the Pivotal Moment for major decisions. Europeans are already leaving--and they wanted America to stay on longer only yesterday! Things to watch will be Biden's words about the Taliban and the ISIS... and the withdrawal date..


he has said that America is committed to the deadline and will continue to vacate Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Definitely an inside job

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

F-22Raptor said:


> Well you have thousands of people storming the airport. Almost impossible to stop these suicide bombers. Its an extremely high risk operation for US military personnel.


Indeed, the John Kirby is calling it a "complex" attack , probably to absolve themselves of the lack of security measures.

Apparently according to the ISIS statement, the bomber was just 5 meters away from US troops. One can simply drive a VBEID by the gate or wear a vest and be within meters of US troops. Not a particularly sophisticated operation, either they played this high risk game and proceeded with processing Afghans or they really neglected to enhance protection of their troops that most pdf member here would've known could happen.
Stopping suicide vests are extremely difficult if not impossible in this case but no American should be killed by a VBEID. I'm guessing the US casualties came from suicide vest and not car bomb.

This should be a case study for US commanders in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Irfan Baloch said:


> he has said that America is committed to the deadline and will continue to vacate Afghanistan.



Yes sir. So Biden Press Conference just ended and a few takeaways:
1) The attack was from ISIS.
2) There is some understanding with the Taliban--on that he referred to Gen. McKenzie's statement and mentioned 'mutual interests' with Taliban.
3) The Aug. 31 deadline is going to be kept. No surprise because yesterday Blinken also stressed adhering to the deadline and that evacuations would continue after that. But both Blinken yesterday and Biden today stressed that not many Americans are left. And today Biden even alluded to 'millions of Afghans' may not be eligible to leave Afghanistan--a BIG SLAP on the Western Media who have been protesting about Taliban stopping people from leaving Afghanistan.
4) Biden said USA is going to go after the ISIS targets and there are some known targets. That can't be possible now without the on-the-ground Taliban help because the Taliban control over 95% of Afghanistan.
5) Taliban are 'not nice' but that's as far as he went. No more we would bomb them into this or that as was being said just a few days ago! 

People really need to understand how America works. It is a country with many 'centers of powers'. A country where major policies can change with the change of the Presidency. A country where, ABOVE ALL, the 'public opinion' can make even the President of America to change strategic policies unless there is a 'manufacturing of consent', as Chomsky had put it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Really saddened by this insane violence. Wish the ones responsible are brought to justice soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Village life said:


> People should now learn Allah subhana tallla is best planner ,not America nor the liberals of PDF ))


Al-Qaeda Network was the primary spoiler and target in the region.

Afghan Taliban were secondary targets for being shortsighted but Allah Almighty have given them another chance.

All stakeholders have something to learn from this war. 

ISIS-K in hot waters now. Joe Biden have given the nod to curb this threat. Let us see what Afghan Taliban will do in this regard.

Terrorism in any shape or form is unethical and evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Tragedy of afghanistan 😔😔


----------



## American Pakistani

This group is a major source of headache for Pakistan as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

give your thoughts , whose interest does this blast serve the most:

My take

India - India would like to see continued US entanglement in the region , its hope is that a deteriorating security situation would pressure the US to stay on and hence secure India's position as a side effect.

Iran - Iran does feel threatened by Taliban due to sectarian issues , Iran aligned itself with the US to install an Iranian friendly regime in Iraq and Syria , looking to repeat the same ?

Saudi - Saudi Arabia seems to be suspiciously quiet over the development in Afghanistan , maybe in their calculus too having US presence in Afghanistan helps them ?

Elders of Zion - This one group would like to see perpetual war in Muslim countries , 9/11 benefitted this group the most , they may have a new trick up their sleeve to compel more war!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

This also shows limitations of AT who are expected to clean Afghanistan of terror orgs like ISIS. Fighting as an insurgent is completely different from fighting against an insurgency and providing protection to common people and businesses. Its in every one’s interest to move past the previous conflict and make Afghanistan stable, Pakistan has a lot at stake here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

India did not appreciate Biden's press conference.


----------



## pakdefender

TheDarkKnight said:


> This also shows limitations of AT who are expected to clean Afghanistan of terror orgs like ISIS. Fighting as an insurgent is completely different from fighting against an insurgency and providing protection to common people and businesses. Its in every one’s interest to move past the previous conflict and make Afghanistan stable, Pakistan has a lot at stake here.



If AT are not watchful , they'll get entrapped 

They have to win over the people with trust and good governance , something that Pakistan government also needs to do with its own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Meengla said:


> 1) The attack was from ISIS.



What is the proof?




> 4) Biden said USA is going to go after the ISIS targets and there are some known targets. That can't be possible now without the on-the-ground Taliban help because the Taliban control over 95% of Afghanistan.
> 5) Taliban are 'not nice' but that's as far as he went. No more we would bomb them into this or that as was being said just a few days ago!



So WOT 2.0 (may be carried out remotely) will be started and continue indefinitely because I bet you as soon as you will take out the last ISIS fighter ... you will hear another emerging threat to keep the WOT 2.0 alive and with that will go in drains China/s expansion of its belt and road initiative etc plus any guarantee that their will be a lasting peace in Afghanistan and in the region ... 



> A country where, ABOVE ALL, the 'public opinion' can make even the President of America to change strategic policies unless there is a 'manufacturing of consent', as Chomsky had put it.



Well the average Joe does not care much he is more concerned in providing food on the table; and as far as making "Public Opinion" goes...who makes it the mainstream media, the similar opinion which led the sheeple public to vote for War in Iraq...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

LeGenD said:


> Al-Qaeda Network was the primary spoiler and target in the region.
> 
> Afghan Taliban were secondary targets for being shortsighted but Allah Almighty have given them another chance.
> 
> All stakeholders have something to learn from this war.
> 
> ISIS-K in hot waters now. Joe Biden have given the nod to curb this threat. Let us see what Afghan Taliban will do in this regard.
> 
> Terrorism in any shape or form is unethical and evil.


ISIS Khurasan are some viscous people their violence is no less than daesh or TTP. executing women children including pregnant women attacking schools hospitals mosques is just one of many examples. nothing is off limit for these hounds of Hell.


Adecypher said:


> What is the proof?


there is none, other than suspicions by both the Taliban and the NATO that the attack was from Daesh, ISIS Khurasan chapter. there might be a claim for responsibility posted on internet later but one can also question that. 
for now we will have process of elimination. both Americans and Taliban have avoided blaming each other for the attack that leaves the Northern Alliance militia which will be counter productive for it as it is negotiating true with Taliban and some of its members want American help to escape Afghanistan.
it only leaves ISIS -K with previous similar history and any other unknown group that has not surfaced yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Meengla said:


> Yes sir. So Biden Press Conference just ended and a few takeaways:
> 1) The attack was from ISIS.
> 2) There is some understanding with the Taliban--on that he referred to Gen. McKenzie's statement and mentioned 'mutual interests' with Taliban.
> 3) The Aug. 31 deadline is going to be kept. No surprise because yesterday Blinken also stressed adhering to the deadline and that evacuations would continue after that. But both Blinken yesterday and Biden today stressed that not many Americans are left. And today Biden even alluded to 'millions of Afghans' may not be eligible to leave Afghanistan--a BIG SLAP on the Western Media who have been protesting about Taliban stopping people from leaving Afghanistan.
> 4) Biden said USA is going to go after the ISIS targets and there are some known targets. That can't be possible now without the on-the-ground Taliban help because the Taliban control over 95% of Afghanistan.
> 5) Taliban are 'not nice' but that's as far as he went. No more we would bomb them into this or that as was being said just a few days ago!
> 
> People really need to understand how America works. It is a country with many 'centers of powers'. A country where major policies can change with the change of the Presidency. A country where, ABOVE ALL, the 'public opinion' can make even the President of America to change strategic policies unless there is a 'manufacturing of consent', as Chomsky had put it.


yea the Americans are grudgingly forced to trust the Taliban as its in its self interest to see Americans leave as promised without any hurdle. American and British forces have praised Taliban for establishing security and law and order and also letting the NATO forces leave freely. and none of the two parties is willing to brake this truce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Adecypher said:


> What is the proof?


Both Afghan Taliban and USA had INTEL that ISIS-K will take its chances in Kabul Airport. This is apparent from multiple streams of reports when intervowen to figure out the bigger picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Irfan Baloch said:


> it only leaves ISIS -K with previous similar history and any other unknown group that has not surfaced yet.


Sir any new proxy can be used you can label them whatever is convenient for you ... the REAL culprit will never be known unfortunately.


LeGenD said:


> Both Afghan Taliban and USA had INTEL that ISIS-K will take its chances in Kabul Airport. This is apparent from multiple streams of news when intervowen to figure out the bigger picture.


You mean the mainstream media...WHY people forget Iraq war so easily...that should be the litmus test for mainstream media which led to a War which cost millions of innocent Iraqi lives ... unfortunately there is no independent impartial investigative agency to take an assignment of finding out what is really happening on the ground...


----------



## Meengla

Adecypher said:


> What is the proof?
> So WOT 2.0 (may be carried out remotely) will be started and continue indefinitely because I bet you as soon as you will take out the last ISIS fighter ... you will hear another emerging threat to keep the WOT 2.0 alive and with that will go in drains China/s expansion of its belt and road initiative etc plus any guarantee that their will be a lasting peace in Afghanistan and in the region ...
> Well the average Joe does not care much he is more concerned in providing food on the table; and as far as making "Public Opinion" goes...who makes it the mainstream media, the similar opinion which led the sheeple public to vote for War in Iraq...?



*What Biden said today was a good development for Pakistan and Afghanistan*. Proof or not. We will never know what really caused the Japanese to attack Pearl Harbor. We will never know what made the Germans to sink Lusitania. *Americans have been experts in making excuses for wars for over a century and are also experts in retreats from wars! And, as it stands, the world buys the American narrative. *

As for the 'Average Joe': You really underestimate the power of the public opinion in America. Even for the Iraq War, despite a long time of 'manufacturing consent', the support to attack Iraq in America was barely around 50%. And Hillary lost to Obama for nomination because of her vote for the Iraq War. So, yes, the public opinion probably matters THE MOST in America compared with ANY other country of the world especially when it comes to foreign entanglements.

You live here--then you should learn to study the American culture. Knowledge is power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solidify

12 US troops killed, 60 Afghan killed 








At least 60 Afghans, 13 U.S. troops killed in Kabul airport attack


Two suicide bombers and gunmen attacked crowds of Afghans flocking to Kabul's airport Thursday, transforming a scene of desperation into one of horror in the waning days of an airlift for those fleeing the Taliban takeover. The attacks killed at least 60 Afghans and 13 U.S. troops, Afghan and...




www.cp24.com


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

LeGenD said:


> Al-Qaeda Network was the primary spoiler and target in the region.
> 
> Afghan Taliban were secondary targets for being shortsighted but Allah Almighty have given them another chance.
> 
> All stakeholders have something to learn from this war.
> 
> ISIS-K in hot waters now. Joe Biden have given the nod to curb this threat. Let us see what Afghan Taliban will do in this regard.
> 
> Terrorism in any shape or form is unethical and evil.


Bidens' willingness to work with the Taliban will be ringing alarm bells in Panjshir right now....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

A 13th US service member has died. God bless

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

With Biden claiming inter co-op between US and Taliban to hunt down ISIS-K. 
I expect Pakistan and Iran to hunt down respective miscreants in Afghanistan with cooperation with the Taliban. 
Cross border joint ops are possible. 
*ITs **OPEN HUNTING SEASON FOLKS*
PICK A GAME AND FIRE AWAY !




F-22Raptor said:


> A 13th US service member has died. God bless


My condolences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Meengla said:


> *Americans have been experts in making excuses for wars for over a century and are also experts in retreats from wars! And, as it stands, the world buys the American narrative. *



Sir, unfortunately the world (comprised of muslim countries lately) have NO CHOICE because they are being told ARE YOU WITH US or AGAINST US and IF against US then we all have seen the before and after pics of Iraq, Syria and Libya and Pakistan would NOT be any different IF Pakistan did not have Nuclear Weapons so basically as I states previously in other threads also that "might is always right" (jiski laathi uski bhens) NOT always factually of course ...


> As for the 'Average Joe': You really underestimate the power of the public opinion in America. Even for the Iraq War, despite a long time of 'manufacturing consent', the support to attack Iraq in America was barely around 50%.



Public in US believes what it is fed repeatedly by MSM (unfortunately) and in case of Iraq was a "blatant lie" of having WMD...and that is one of the biggest hurdle for people to make an informed decision...



> And Hillary lost to Obama for nomination because of her vote for the Iraq War. So, yes, the public opinion probably matters THE MOST in America compared with ANY other country of the world especially when it comes to foreign entanglements.



Sir, again when it comes to Wars historically speaking there always exist a bipartisan support in Congress irrespective of what gallop poll numbers shows...

Also, you probably have more knowledge of Politics in US so tell me how much money you need to run a successful election campaign ...? and who fund those campaigns so their interest comes first then the public ...








> Knowledge is power.



I concur.


F-22Raptor said:


> A 13th US service member has died. God bless


May God Rest His Soul in Peace.


----------



## powastick

Doesn't feel like suicide vest. The explosion is like a car/truck bomb.


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

Who are so called Afghan DAESH? They are ex-TTP who fled Pakistan after 2014. Sponsored by India and ignored by USA. Dont feed the snakes they said. Stupid red necks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

terry5 said:


> Attack was in US controlled area .
> View attachment 773242




I knew it. America seriously need to clean up it's own filth within its deep state. Time to play these dirty games is a thing of past with diminishing returns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Taimoor Khan said:


> I knew it. America seriously need to clean up it's own filth within its deep state. Time to play these dirty games is a thing of past with diminishing returns.


In light of this another concern is all the munitions and weapons lying around in the abandoned bases... Even if there is some protection by the Taliban the possibility of raiding is still there... We could BLA using better weapons as well..... Moreover if the US has this concern there might be a chance that they would bomb some of the larger depots... If some seniors could shed light whether there is the possibility of bombing of hangars and at the very least American supplied aircraft ?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Iron Shrappenel said:


> In light of this another concern is all the munitions and weapons lying around in the abandoned bases... Even if there is some protection by the Taliban the possibility of raiding is still there... We could BLA using better weapons as well..... Moreover if the US has this concern there might be a chance that they would bomb some of the larger depots... If some seniors could shed light whether there is the possibility of bombing of hangars and at the very least American supplied aircraft ?



At the moment, the clear present danger is from CIA/RAW/MOSSAD, ISIS is their brainchild.

They were saying that Taliban wouldn't be in kabul for atleast month, that's their level of intelligence, yet they knew that attack on airport was imminent, and as it goes, it happened in "US CONTROLLED " area of the facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

Adecypher said:


> Isn't it is so *strange *that during Ashura time the whole Afghanistan remain peaceful and also afterwards all the areas under Taliban control and the ONLY place which saw the loss of innocent civilians is "Kabul Airport" which is under the control of "Foreign Troops" .... amazing ...
> 
> It was predictive that an event such as this will happen which will give a bad rap to Taliban and also push the narrative of ISIS & DAESH existence ... the same proxies which remain "pin drop silent" during the Israel - Palestine recent war... hmmm
> 
> India mainly wanted the foreign military foot print to remain in Afghanistan and wanted to spend in millions of dollars as per Major *G*. Arya to counter Taliban ... well it seems they might get succeeded...


Indeed, I noted how strange this is too.

Few days of remarkable peace, then this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Welcome to the WOT 2.0 … when the 20 years War was almost seemed to be over … this planned incident have given birth to version 2.0 … everyone knew that continuous or perpetual WAR is good for business as well as against China’s regional interests … this is the time to see how China, Russia, Iran and Pakistan play their cards … this is a very critical time and the strategical brains of the aforementioned Countries will be tested…






Peace is so _*bad*_ for business …

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder

LeGenD said:


> Of-course, bro. You and your Source is infallible. Others are busy writing fairy tales around the world.
> 
> What was the source again? I probably missed it.


its not some s#it stain and someone credible! instead of pedding a narrative you are supposed to be neutral. jumping in and trying to groom people's thinking.....


----------



## Mrc

Isis k is ex TTP hunted by Pakistan and bankrolled by india


----------



## Thorough Pro

I suspect its indians behind this as they are the biggest losers of the day, so this is how they take revenge. their x nuclear forces general cum whore Bakshi threatened to take revenge a coupel of days ago in a televised interview

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Awan68

Karma is a bitch, these yankee assets were frustrated that the CIA is abandoning them to be hunted in Afghanistan and hence they took out there frustration and vengeance on them. This is what happened, period…. Dont feel sorry for these filthy rednecks, they were using these same guys to conduct terrorism inside Pakistan before they decided to run away and leave these ex TTP dogs stranded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

High time we heighten all our security levels. Afghanistan will remain a mess, like it has remained so for it's entire history. We need to wall the border, invest in a security grid, buy counterterrorism equipment and prepare for a long war.
Otherwise, sign your death warrant yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

Condolences to the families of the soldiers.





Moon said:


> High time we heighten all our security levels. Afghanistan will remain a mess, like it has remained so for it's entire history. We need to wall the border, invest in a security grid, buy counterterrorism equipment and prepare for a long war.
> Otherwise, sign your death warrant yourself.





After ISIS-K is done killing US soldiers, its next target is Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moon

Khanate said:


> Condolences to the families of the soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ISIS-K is done killing US soldiers, its next target is Pakistan.


Yep, most don't realize that. TTP along with ISKP will devastate IEA, these guys are brutal and vicious. At least IEA tries to be "nice" to make an image because they have to show face to the international community, groups like TTP and ISKP came into existence only to wreak havoc and destruction.
They'll be hitting soft spots all over Afghanistan and Pakistan. 

Again, I cannot stress enough, the importance of equipping our forces with modern COIN equipment, bomb detectors, explosive detectors, ground penetration radars etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

It is tragic that so many people lost their lives including civilians and US soldiers. I applaud Biden adhering to the plan of pulling out by August 31st.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

This was my biggest fear for American troops in Afghanistan, ISIS Bitches would attack them and try to incite a war between Americans and Taliban once again...


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## islamrules2020

its gonna be a battle to death :
TALIBAN + PAKISTAN mujahedines VS ISISK khawarij .
its very important and crusial to change the word (terrorist) into ( khawarij of ISISK ) because this is jihad against the firatul baghia, "the transgressing group "
mentionned in the holly QURAN .
we should call things correctly.
not a fight against terror
its a jihad against the khawarij !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

ISIS K has recruits from afghan Taliban & Haqqani group.

Its suspicious how such a large scale coordinated attack happen with airport being completely secured by Taliban.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Titanium100

lightoftruth said:


> ISIS K has recruits from afghan Taliban & Haqqani group.
> 
> Its suspicious how such a large scale coordinated attack happen with airport being completely secured by Taliban.



I know your plan didn't materialize it just has fallen absolutely flat on it's face 

TB already has the whole country except Panjshir so why chose another war.. Not in their interest plus they were working with the US in the Kabul airport until August 31 but other separate elements want another TB-US war.. These people are out in the open like RAW, NDS, ISISk, NA etc etc


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

lightoftruth said:


> ISIS K has recruits from afghan Taliban & Haqqani group.
> 
> Its suspicious how such a large scale coordinated attack happen with airport being completely secured by Taliban.


JeM has recruits from Indian army and J&K police.
It is suspicious how such a large scale coordinated attack happen inside IOK being completely secured by Indian army.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## TechMan

Has US released names of soldiers who died in this blast?


----------



## terry5

lightoftruth said:


> ISIS K has recruits from afghan Taliban & Haqqani group.
> 
> Its suspicious how such a large scale coordinated attack happen with airport being completely secured by Taliban.


Gtfo Indian with your fantasy wishes . US states it was isisk the same motgerfuckers you dirty Indians have been funding to attack Pakistan . Your dirty games are catching up on you and the cover up by your media is being observed by one and all


Titanium100 said:


> I know your plan didn't materialize it just has fallen absolutely flat on it's face
> 
> TB already has the whole country except Panjshir so why chose another war.. Not in their interest plus they were working with the US in the Kabul airport until August 31 but other separate elements want another TB-US war.. These people are out in the open like RAW, NDS, ISISk, NA etc etc


These mother phuckers have been cheering the deaths in Afghanistan and pinning it on Taliban all over social media and on there news channels . Mother phuckers know there agents or ex agents are behind this


----------



## LeGenD

Taimoor Khan said:


> I knew it. America seriously need to clean up it's own filth within its deep state. Time to play these dirty games is a thing of past with diminishing returns.


It is obvious that his knowledge was limited at the time. Hamid Karzai was upset for not being in power after 2014. Afghan leaders have the mindset of kings - to rule for as long as possible. Just look at the case of Ashraf Ghani.









Russia Claims US Coalition "Mystery Helicopters" Supplying Arms To ISIS In Afghanistan


There's no evidence to support the allegations, but they are another prime example of Russia's active information warfare campaign against the US.




www.thedrive.com





Russians were doing what 'spoilers' do best - spread misconceptions so that people should not ask them what they were doing in Syria; how many they were killing while supporting Bashar al-Assad in Syria. This is akin to one Tyrant accusing the Other of war crimes in an attempt to justify its own.

Just for the record, it wasn't Russia that bombed ISIS stronghold Raqqa to stone age in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Barbaric act by barbarians , feel sorry for unfortunate afghan victims who just wanted to leave this mad country for a better future & the soldiers who have lost their lives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

Vapnope said:


> JeM has recruits from Indian army and J&K police.
> It is suspicious how such a large scale coordinated attack happen inside IOK being completely secured by Indian army.


JEM does not share ideologically sympathies with IA.

Besides Taliban who felt disgruntled with the current leadership found refuge in ISIS against US.

This attack is well coordinated and planned to be performed without proper intelligence.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Vapnope

lightoftruth said:


> JEM does not share ideologically sympathies with IA.
> 
> Besides Taliban who felt disgruntled with the current leadership found refuge in ISIS against US.
> 
> This attack is well coordinated and planned to be performed without proper intelligence.


So i add more just like you did,
India doesn't want US to leave Afghanistan hence they planned the attack so that US can stay on the pretext of tackling ISIS. Of course the proper intelligence was shared by Ajit Doval the genius.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

Vapnope said:


> So i add more just like you did,
> India doesn't want US to leave Afghanistan hence they planned the attack so that US can stay on the pretext of tackling ISIS. Of course the proper intelligence was shared by Ajit Doval the genius.


We want a stable democratic Afghanistan not run by medieval tallibunies, besides i would love to see Ajit Doval having this kind of influence but unfortunately your fantasies have no boots on the ground.

Whereas ISIS having links with Taliban & Haqqani network is a reality that many are investigating for this attack.









Afghanistan: Who are Islamic State Khorasan Province militants?


The jihadist group - set up in 2015 - is blamed for some of the worst atrocities in recent years.



www.bbc.com


----------



## F-22Raptor

Number of Afghans killed is up to 90 now. Very sad

Reactions: Sad Sad:
4


----------



## Adecypher

Some points to ponder?


----------



## FuturePAF

Adecypher said:


> Some points to ponder?



Joe wasn’t crying, I saw the press conference, he was show he was exasperated by the Fox News reporter posturing rather then answering a direct question Joe Asked him. Joe’s body language was saying “can you just answer the d@mn question you knucklehead, come on man”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Isn't it strange that there is no footage or pictures of US soldiers who died??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

ARMalik said:


> Isn't it strange that there is no footage or pictures of US soldiers who died??




No, this is usual practice. Eventually their flag draped caskets will be offloaded in the US from an airplane and photos taken at that time for public release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

I have few questions:

Do we foresee the resumption of WOT 2.0 in Afghanistan?

Also, will US going to bring more troops or Black Water operatives in future to station in Afghanistan for indefinite basis…?

Will India again gain foot hole in Afghanistan in the name of helping US which will again give cover to anti Pakistan elements which will eventually undermine peace in Pakistan?

What impact this incident have on China belt and road initiative w.r.t Afghanistan?

Also, some on this forum are predicting that Pakistan will come back and join US camp in a kind of similar fashion after post 9/11…IF true then what negative impact it will have with Pakistan relationship with China and CPEC?

IMHO IF in future China and Russia lose their planned initiatives they are them selves to blame as they “remain spectators” just watching the game from sidelines …

Note: Hello to ALL the guests on this thread …


----------



## SIPRA

Vapnope said:


> India doesn't want US to leave Afghanistan hence they planned the attack so that US can stay on the pretext of tackling ISIS. Of course the proper intelligence was shared by Ajit Doval the genius.



*Ajit Chawal* is the greatest Spymaster, of 21ST century, till date.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Meengla

RIP to all dead and speedy recovery to the injured. Poor souls. And poor Afghanistan.

I am still cautiously optimistic that this tragedy brings opportunities for Pakistan and Taliban: The West's focus and blame is decisively shifting to ISIS from Taliban. In fact, Taliban are being seen as a counter to ISIS in Afghanistan. Taliban must highlight their own losses from yesterday's tragedy to promote the budding narrative. A quick browsing of Indian blogspace shows Indians are frustrated by the new narrative!

BUT.. as NY Times is reporting--and they often have inside information-- that there is also talk of keeping the CIA presence larger than planned and even looking for bases in the 'Stans. There is even talk of sending boots on the ground. There is also talk of how to deal with the 'troublesome partner' Pakistan. I have the article posted below.










Amid Afghan Chaos, a C.I.A. Mission That Will Persist for Years (Published 2021)


The spy agency had plans to de-emphasize counterterrorism operations to focus on rising global powers. History got in the way.




www.nytimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vapnope

lightoftruth said:


> We want a stable democratic Afghanistan not run by medieval tallibunies, besides i would love to see Ajit Doval having this kind of influence but unfortunately your fantasies have no boots on the ground.
> 
> Whereas ISIS having links with Taliban & Haqqani network is a reality that many are investigating for this attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan: Who are Islamic State Khorasan Province militants?
> 
> 
> The jihadist group - set up in 2015 - is blamed for some of the worst atrocities in recent years.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


If wishes were horses, put your money where your mouth is. 

Indian are willingly ignoring what Biden said today...


----------



## Meengla

As I said, I am cautiously optimistic...









Analysis: Islamic State attack signals West's least bad option for Afghanistan: the Taliban


The deadly attack on Kabul airport has underlined the realpolitik facing Western powers in Afghanistan: engaging with the Taliban may be their best chance to prevent the country sliding into a breeding ground for Islamist militancy.




www.reuters.com






Aug 27 (Reuters) - The deadly attack on Kabul airport has underlined the realpolitik facing Western powers in Afghanistan: engaging with the Taliban may be their best chance to prevent the country sliding into a breeding ground for Islamist militancy.

Almost two weeks after the Taliban's surprise return to power, officials in Europe are beginning to acknowledge that their pragmatic option is to put aside distaste for the country's new leaders and work with them instead.

*"It is clear: the Taliban are reality in Afghanistan now," German Chancellor Angela Merkel said this week. "This new reality is bitter, but we have to work with it."

A senior European Union official said it is not enough for G7 powers to take the moral high ground and adopt an aggressive stance towards the Taliban, not least because that would hand China and Russia greater say over the future of the country.*



He said that in recent days, *Pakistan and Turkey* have urged Western nations "not to corner the new regime too quickly", to hold off imposing sanctions on Kabul and keep channels of discussion open to avert a security and migration meltdown that could have ripple effects across the globe.

Aid will be an important part of that outreach given the humanitarian crisis in a country beset by conflict and drought, with 5.5 million of its 40 million people internally displaced.

The EU said this week it would increase its support for Afghans still in the country and those fleeing it to over 200 million euros ($235 million) from over 50 million euros.

The United States is taking steps to allow humanitarian work to continue but has not reduced sanctions pressure on the Taliban,which it designates a terrorist organisation. read more



*Washington does not appear to have come around to the view held in European capitals that the Taliban is the least bad option.*

'MORALE BOOST FOR RADICALS'

The United States' unruly retreat from Afghanistan after 20 years trying to bring it stability and democracy has been, in the words of former U.S. ambassador to Afghanistan Ryan Crocker, "an enormous morale boost for Islamic radicals everywhere".

The suicide bombings outside Kabul airport on Thursday, which were claimed by Islamic State, an enemy of the West and the Taliban alike, were a reminder that extremist militants could gain a foothold if the country was allowed to implode.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## gulli

StormBreaker said:


> And why did you assume Taliban out of nowhere ?


What assumption?? Isn't Taliban ruling in Afgan right now??


Reichsmarschall said:


> There will be million times more Indians rushing to airport if a western country announces to airlift indians to their country


You saying Afgans hate there country?? What about Pakistanis?? Don't know about pan India, but Punjabis will certainly rush to America as most punjbai songs glorify amreca kanneddaa.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431258474755735553

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## gulli

Clutch said:


> True. They are probably getting everything in place.... Only been there for a week or so.


Yanks won't let Taliban control there nature resources so easily.. ISIS is baby yankie..


----------



## StormBreaker

gulli said:


> What assumption?? Isn't Taliban ruling in Afgan right now??
> 
> You saying Afgans hate there country?? What about Pakistanis?? Don't know about pan India, but Punjabis will certainly rush to America as most punjbai songs glorify amreca kanneddaa.


Going by your logic, Any blast in India and Modi is responsible ?

9/11 happens and automatically US Government is responsible ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

So this whole game of bringing out the poor Afghans and hoarded like animals at Kabul airport was to use their innocent lives to ignite the WOT 2.0 again … the same old model “*create the problem and then provide the solution*” … now anyone can visit Indian media channels there is an unabated *DIWAALI* going on … US is suspecting that in this scenario Pakistan’s Nuclear weapons might be in danger. Moreover all major hotels in major Cities of Pakistan are booked for foreign nationals (no Pakistani can reserve a room) … what a planning while the whole world is blaming Pakistan was behind Taliban success look how the enemies of Pakistan counter all the planning of Pakistan and China….






Hello to ALL the guests on this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

@SIPRA Welcome back !

Thought you might never come back but great to see you again.

@Mangus Ortus Novem, Sipra back as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

StormBreaker said:


> @SIPRA Welcome back !
> 
> Thought you might never come back but great to see you again.
> 
> @Mangus Ortus Novem, Sipra back as well



Thanks a lot. My first post was to @Mangus Ortus Novem.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

The death toll has now increased to more than 170.
I don’t see how a suicide vest is powerful enough to kill 170 people.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## CatSultan

F-22Raptor said:


> The death toll has now increased to more than 170.
> I don’t see how a suicide vest is powerful enough to kill 170 people.


It was a crowded area. And 170 ppl don't take up that much space.


----------



## Meengla

F-22Raptor said:


> The death toll has now increased to more than 170.
> I don’t see how a suicide vest is powerful enough to kill 170 people.



Look up how many died when Benazir Bhutto was killed. I think it was only one suicide bomber in her assassination. 
In this case--it appears at least one suicide bomber plus there was firing.


----------



## StormBreaker

F-22Raptor said:


> The death toll has now increased to more than 170.
> I don’t see how a suicide vest is powerful enough to kill 170 people.


I am quite amazed as to how all of a sudden, Afghan lives have become too precious to USA.

I guess MOAB era, Afghan lives were just testing agents

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falconless

Adecypher said:


> Daesh Terrorist involved in planning the attack are caught...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so the mantra is...
> 
> *Is dafa daesh/ISIS K ka hey bahaana,*
> 
> *Kisi tarhan farangi foj ko Afghanistan mein hey dobaara laana, *
> 
> *Or Pakistan, China and CPEC hey asal nishaana*
> 
> Note: Hello to ALL the guest on this thread ....


Why is content from that sasta charsi being shared here?


----------



## Adecypher

Falconless said:


> Why is content from that sasta charsi being shared here?


Who the hell are you to tell me what to share or NOT?


----------



## Falconless

Adecypher said:


> Who the hell are you to tell me what to share or NOT?


But why are you sharing content of a delusional moron who’s misleading people by his deluded tales on a forum that tries to have discussions grounded in reality?


----------



## Adecypher

Falconless said:


> But why are you sharing content of a delusional moron who’s misleading people by his deluded tales on a forum that tries to have discussions grounded in reality?



He is not different that the main stream media which also delude people on a much larger scale ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falconless

Adecypher said:


> He is not different that the main stream media which also delude people on a much larger scale ...


He’s different as in he’s gone completely bonkers and just makes stories up and somehow brings Dajjal in all of them.
He needs to be in an institution not the internet.


----------



## Adecypher

Falconless said:


> He needs to be in an institution not the internet.


 
Nice deflection BUT so as ALL the ones who in main stream media beating the drums of WMD in Iraq ...


----------



## Falcon29

Falcon29 said:


> Nice try , no one but me is aware about the truth of Iran-al-Dajjal and the Jews. Muslims will never live in security if they don't confront these two Satan worshipping groups.



I told you guys, this is all done to give way for Iran's takeover of Afghanistan. Hezbollah chief, spokesman for Iranian foreign policy, has now begun playing up an ISIS presence to justify Iranian meddling in Afghanistan's affairs. It's all planned beforehand by those culprits I mentioned earlier in the thread, whom want to give Israel and Iran cultural and political domination of Muslim regions. Iran will not recognize Taliban rule, only mentions 'political process between Afghan parties'. In order to deceive Taliban and Muslims of its real intentions. 

*Hassan Nasrallah said today in his speech that the US withdrawal from Afghanistan and subsequent Taliban takeover was intended to harm Iran's interests. Meaning Iran views Taliban as a scheme against it's agenda/interests and essentially calling them CIA backed fighters created to counter Iran. He then further says US sent ISIS fighters from Syria to Afghanistan, refusing to acknowledge Taliban rule or even mention them, rather saying Afghanistan is ridden with ISIS, and that Iran must create its own militias and fight against the Taliban to secure Iranian interests there:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431315718990143501

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431315979867508746


----------



## Falconless

Adecypher said:


> Nice deflection BUT so as ALL the ones who in main stream media beating the drums of WMD in Iraq ...


Nice bout of whataboutry, they were disgusting and so is this guy.


----------



## Adecypher

Falconless said:


> Nice bout of whataboutry, they were disgusting and so is this guy.


No because this guy did not peddle a "false narrative" which cost the lives of so many innocent Iraqi civilians....

BTW it took you so much time to post what you have posted...


----------



## AsianLion

Mullah Akhtar Mansour’s possible distancing from Pakistani control and progressive reliance on Iran was not liked by the ISI's Taliban handlers. He was killed in a US drone attack in May 2016, inside Balochistan while on his way back from Iran. ( CIA + ISI coordination )

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

LeGenD said:


> It is obvious that his knowledge was limited at the time. Hamid Karzai was upset for not being in power after 2014. Afghan leaders have the mindset of kings - to rule for as long as possible. Just look at the case of Ashraf Ghani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia Claims US Coalition "Mystery Helicopters" Supplying Arms To ISIS In Afghanistan
> 
> 
> There's no evidence to support the allegations, but they are another prime example of Russia's active information warfare campaign against the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedrive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russians were doing what 'spoilers' do best - spread misconceptions so that people should not ask them what they were doing in Syria; how many they were killing while supporting Bashar al-Assad in Syria. This is akin to one Tyrant accusing the Other of war crimes in an attempt to justify its own.
> 
> Just for the record, it wasn't Russia that bombed ISIS stronghold Raqqa to stone age in Syria.



First thing first, it isnt Russia but Afghan ex president who ruled the occupied country for a long time, who himself was American installed puppet, is raising this very serious allegation of CIA bringing in ISIS into Afghanistan. I dont know if you follow Pakistani media, they use this phrase "helicopter dropped ISIS". 

Even at the very basic understanding of how proxy wars and use of terrorism to spread strategic goals has been employed by states, the fact remain, that under watchful American eye, at the peak of its occupation of Afghanistan, the phenomena of ISIS was brought to Afghanistan, which it must be said , share no geographic proximity with middle east. Penny drop at America and its allies to explain to the world as to how this evil was brought over to Afghan soil. Isnt it strange that Muslim world most lethal and successful militia, the taliban got no so called "middle east chapter", yet a very mysterious so called ISIS which only targets muslims within muslims countries are being made to spread all over!?

We, in Pakistan, after suffering 80k deaths in this war of terror must wisen up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Taimoor Khan said:


> First thing first, it isnt Russia but Afghan ex president who ruled the occupied country for a long time, who himself was American installed puppet, is raising this very serious allegation of CIA bringing in ISIS into Afghanistan. I dont know if you follow Pakistani media, they use this phrase "helicopter dropped ISIS".
> 
> Even at the very basic understanding of how proxy wars and use of terrorism to spread strategic goals has been employed by states, the fact remain, that under watchful American eye, at the peak of its occupation of Afghanistan, the phenomena of ISIS was brought to Afghanistan, which it must be said , share no geographic proximity with middle east. Penny drop at America and its allies to explain to the world as to how this evil was brought over to Afghan soil. Isnt it strange that Muslim world most lethal and successful militia, the taliban got no so called "middle east chapter", yet a very mysterious so called ISIS which only targets muslims within muslims countries are being made to spread all over!?
> 
> We, in Pakistan, after suffering 80k deaths in this war of terror must wisen up.


This theme was revisited on a much broader level in following thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/12-u...led-isis-k-attack.721514/page-7#post-13304748

You will find sufficient information in that page.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

LeGenD said:


> This theme was revisited on a much broader level in following thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/12-u...led-isis-k-attack.721514/page-7#post-13304748
> 
> You will find sufficient information in that page.



I can make my own sound judgement based on facts and realities which I have already mentioned in my previous reply to you. 

Irrespective of me, you anyone else opinion about Karzai, the fact remains, as he said, the answers lies with America, not anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Members need to be careful as there is just Too much disinformation. *Does anyone know if Taliban have said anything officially regarding this incident????*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## islamrules2020

Falcon29 said:


> I told you guys, this is all done to give way for Iran's takeover of Afghanistan. Hezbollah chief, spokesman for Iranian foreign policy, has now begun playing up an ISIS presence to justify Iranian meddling in Afghanistan's affairs. It's all planned beforehand by those culprits I mentioned earlier in the thread, whom want to give Israel and Iran cultural and political domination of Muslim regions. Iran will not recognize Taliban rule, only mentions 'political process between Afghan parties'. In order to deceive Taliban and Muslims of its real intentions.
> 
> *Hassan Nasrallah said today in his speech that the US withdrawal from Afghanistan and subsequent Taliban takeover was intended to harm Iran's interests. Meaning Iran views Taliban as a scheme against it's agenda/interests and essentially calling them CIA backed fighters created to counter Iran. He then further says US sent ISIS fighters from Syria to Afghanistan, refusing to acknowledge Taliban rule or even mention them, rather saying Afghanistan is ridden with ISIS, and that Iran must create its own militias and fight against the Taliban to secure Iranian interests there:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431315718990143501
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431315979867508746


nasrlat is an idiot. the world is going to collapse . there is no conspiracy .
the world is just so corrupt that we are witnessing the rise of all kinds of corrupt sects every where you turn your head, the US dont need to lift them khawarij from Sham to Khurasan, or any other sect for that matter, evil is spreading, it has been in hibernation mode now its using chaos to reemerge.
the only hope for the ummah is Taliban and Pakistan and Hamas 
because if ISIS prevail then we all going to be hanged or blown up .
thats what going to happen anyways I guess according to the Hadit, الهرج و المرج

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Kaash Taliban KIA ki security is dardnaak incident se pehley sambhaal letey to aik ALIF se shuroo hone waley mulk ki khufia tanzeem masoom 180 logo ke jism ke tukrey na karpaati - afsoos saari siyasat or mantaq aik taraf lakin aakhir mein “behta to khoon ek kalma go ka hey” - meine ek dafa ak sawaal apne ustaad e muhtaram se kiya tha ke kyun Allah SWT ne in logo ki mout itni dardnaak likhi thi to unhu na farmaya tha ke tumko Allah SWT ke raaz nahi maloom hosakta hey inko marne ke baad woh darja mila ho jiska tasawur tum or mein nahi karsaktey - mein bohat chota or gunahgaar banda hon Allah SWT ka lakin ek guzarish hey agar hosakey to in logon ke liyey Fatiha parh lijiyey ga …

Note: Hello to ALL the guest …

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gulli

StormBreaker said:


> Going by your logic, Any blast in India and Modi is responsible ?
> 
> 9/11 happens and automatically US Government is responsible ?


Anything wrong with you?? I only said Taliban should keep check of notorious groups like ISIS. If any blast is to happen in India its obviously a failure of Modi..


----------



## VCheng

Adecypher said:


> aik ALIF se shuroo hone waley mulk ki khufia tanzeem masoom 180 logo ke jism ke tukrey na karpaati




Incorrect. Blame the ones that did the atrocity, not the ALIF se shuroo hone wala mulk. That mulk is the defeated party leaving the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

VCheng said:


> Incorrect. Blame the ones that did the atrocity, not the ALIF se shuroo hone wala mulk. That mulk is the defeated party leaving the country.


Your assumption is incorrect ... that is about the Country.


----------



## VCheng

Adecypher said:


> Your assumption is incorrect ... that is about the Country.



I have made no assumptions here.


----------



## Adecypher

VCheng said:


> I have made no assumptions here.


Who wrote "that is the defeated party" ....


----------



## VCheng

Adecypher said:


> Who wrote "that is the defeated party" ....



It is. The facts in evidence show that clearly. Taliban won. USA lost.


----------



## Adecypher

VCheng said:


> It is. The facts in evidence show that clearly. Taliban won. USA lost.



What facts?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431683374981263360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Adecypher said:


> What facts?



For example, this thread. The 31st August deadline for evacuation. Etc. Etc. But please ignore them all as you wish.


----------



## Adecypher

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431683374981263360



Very sad really....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Click here for news article

BTW as WOT 1.0 is winding down ... is it naïve to think that circumstances are being created to manufacture another "false flag" terrorist incident to rekindle WOT 2.0 ....

I will request ALL who can to closely watch mainstream media for ANY inclination pointing towards an eminent terrorist attack (false flag) ... we ALL know by now this is the MO ...


----------



## LeGenD

Taimoor Khan said:


> I can make my own sound judgement based on facts and realities which I have already mentioned in my previous reply to you.
> 
> Irrespective of me, you anyone else opinion about Karzai, the fact remains, as he said, the answers lies with America, not anyone else.


Please check the links that I have shared with you because it feels like WE are going in circles now. You will notice American refutations in following links:









Russia Claims US Coalition "Mystery Helicopters" Supplying Arms To ISIS In Afghanistan


There's no evidence to support the allegations, but they are another prime example of Russia's active information warfare campaign against the US.




www.thedrive.com













Borne by Facebook, Conspiracy Theory That U.S. Created ISIS Spreads Across Middle East (Published 2014)


Supporters of Egypt’s military relied on fabricated quotes said to be from Hillary Rodham Clinton’s memoir to bolster claims that the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria is part of an American plot.




www.nytimes.com





Hamid Karzai is not a credible source IMHO. He accused Pakistan of supporting terrorism when he was the President of Afghanistan. He accused USA of supporting ISIL (after) his retirement in 2014. He is also the only Afghan politician to strongly object to using MOAB to destroy an ISIS-K hideout in Tora Bora in 2017. I simply fail to understand this man TBH.









Former Afghan President Karzai Calls Islamic State 'Tool' of US


Hamid Karzai also dismissed criticism of Russia for its ties with Taliban and efforts to bring the militant group into peace talks




www.voanews.com





Back in 2014, ISIL was expanding at a rapid pace across Iraq and Syria in the Middle East, and an offshoot in Afghanistan also took shape which is dubbed ISIS-K. Death of Mullah Omar in 2013 stirred a political crisis of succession in the ranks of Taliban for some years.






Taliban Factionalism Rises After Mullah Omar's Death







www.crisisgroup.org













Death of Mullah Omar Exposes Divisions Within Taliban (Published 2015)


The death of its leader raises difficult questions for the group, including whether anyone has enough support to keep it from splintering irrevocably.




www.nytimes.com





Some chose to split from both TTP and IEA, pledged allegiance to Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi and co-created ISIS-K in his stead.









What do we know about ISKP (ISIS-K)?


Group also known as ISIS-K says it carried out the deadly attacks outside Kabul airport. Here’s what we know about it.




www.aljazeera.com





ISIL was co-founded by some of the former Iraqi intelligence officials who were close to Saddam Hussein (led by Haji Bakr) and Al-Qaeda affiliates in Iraq (led by Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi). These people capitalized on the Shia-Sunni strife in Iraq courtesy of the politics of former Iraqi PM Noori Al-Maliki.









To Iran, ISIS is one more American plot


ISIS is thriving in part because Iraq's Iran-allied government is failing. But don't tell Tehran that




time.com





You can learn much more about ISIL from the following research which is based on information provided by ISIL captives in Iraqi custody:






ISIS in Their Own Words: Recruitment History, Motivations for Joining, Travel, Experiences in ISIS, and Disillusionment over Time – Analysis of 220 In-depth Interviews of ISIS Returnees, Defectors and Prisoners


Two hundred and twenty Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) defectors, returnees, and imprisoned ISIS cadres were in-depth interviewed by the author, a research psychologist working for the International Center for the Study of Violent Extremism (ICSVE) from 2015-2019. These interviews were...




digitalcommons.usf.edu





American 'regime change' experiment in Iraq was successful in military terms but a political miscalculation as well. Bush administration in its hubris, stirred the hornet's nest of Shia-Sunni strife in the region. Iraq and Iran had fought a bloody war with each other over similar reasons in the 1980s.

To counter this threat, Obama administration pulled a large number of troops from Afghanistan and shifted them to the Middle East.














Nato ends combat operations in Afghanistan


Nato withdrawal after 13 years leaves Afghan army and police in charge of security




www.theguardian.com













Mapping the kinetic aspect of the Operation Inherent Resolve to defeat ISIL (Updated)


"At its peak, IS ruled over 88,000 sq km (34,000 sq miles) stretching across the Iraq-Syria border." - BBC https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-47210891 https://www.wilsoncenter.org/article/timeline-the-rise-spread-and-fall-the-islamic-state ------ OPERATION INHERENT RESOLVE...



defence.pk













The Islamic State (Terrorist Organization)


ISIS (Islamic State of Iraq and Syria), also known as ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant), is a Sunni jihadist group with a particularly violent ideology that calls itself a caliphate and claims religious authority over all Muslims. It was inspired by al Qaida but later publicly expelled...




www.rand.org





It does looks like that Ashraf Ghani was attempting to convince ISIS-K captives to work for him. I have covered this theme in following post: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/12-u...lso-killed-isis-k-attack.721514/post-13305002

Why do you think Afghanistan is/was in such a bad shape for so many years? Afghan politicians are known to sink to any level to further their political careers and rivalries. Americans have noticed the obvious and decided to call it a day with Afghan Taliban.

Anyways, if much of the Islamic world is to move forward without further bloodshed, politically motivated blame-games will have to stop. The dreaded Armaggedon is inevitable at some point otherwise.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Plz can any Persian language speaker translates and at least confirms that the title of this video is true….


----------



## pakpride00090

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431683374981263360


Traitors will never be respected even by the ones they helped...


----------



## Adecypher




----------



## Genghis khan1

Adecypher said:


> Plz can any Persian language speaker translates and at least confirms that the title of this video is true….








Kabul Eyewitness: Foreign soldiers were shooting at people after the blast.170 killed.


Kabul Airport Hit By A Deadly Blast, Eyewitness saw soldiers shooting at people from towers. The media is completely silent about the Eyewitness account of what happened. Even BBC tried to brush it under random video title. Listen to An Eyewitness Account Here. Witness 1: Turkish and...



defence.pk

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Adecypher said:


> Very sad really....
> 
> View attachment 773836



No dude - Mr Pen Farthing hired a charted plane himself to bring dogs and cats back rather than people - the fault lies at Mr Pen Farthing who rejected his own evacuation by Brirtish forces and made it "conditioanal" on British forces bringing back his cats & dogs - which of course they rejected outright.

It is shameful that Mr Pen Farthing had managed to hire a plane, got a landing slot(!!!!!) and brought back dogs and cats ... drop him a note and tell him he is a shameful idiot.

The British goverment had every assett at its disposal to get out as much as they could and i think they did aswell as they could under the circumstances... yes, the goverment should have been doing this 6months ago and not in the last 3weeks - but that is a discussion for a different time.









Pen Farthing's abusive tirade at MoD official over flight revealed


Pen Farthing, who flew back to the UK last night with his menagerie of animals rescued by the Nowzad charity, has also been accused of 'bullying' British Government officials.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Adecypher

Genghis khan1 said:


> Kabul Eyewitness: Foreign soldiers were shooting at people after the blast.170 killed.
> 
> 
> Kabul Airport Hit By A Deadly Blast, Eyewitness saw soldiers shooting at people from towers. The media is completely silent about the Eyewitness account of what happened. Even BBC tried to brush it under random video title. Listen to An Eyewitness Account Here. Witness 1: Turkish and...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



So a drone strike planned so quickly but no one will have balls in the mainstream media to investigate the eye witness account … this shows us how pathetic and disgusting the mainstream media is they are rightly termed as presstitutes … this is the value of a Muslim in the eyes of the so called developed western world …

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

Taliban say that the blast was US troops destroying US 'assets' CIA base. Demolition charges.

Twitter videos saying a lot of the dead were caused by US troops firing into the crowd.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

LeGenD said:


> Please check the links that I have shared with you because it feels like WE are going in circles now. You will notice American refutations in following links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia Claims US Coalition "Mystery Helicopters" Supplying Arms To ISIS In Afghanistan
> 
> 
> There's no evidence to support the allegations, but they are another prime example of Russia's active information warfare campaign against the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedrive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borne by Facebook, Conspiracy Theory That U.S. Created ISIS Spreads Across Middle East (Published 2014)
> 
> 
> Supporters of Egypt’s military relied on fabricated quotes said to be from Hillary Rodham Clinton’s memoir to bolster claims that the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria is part of an American plot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamid Karzai is not a credible source IMHO. He accused Pakistan of supporting terrorism when he was the President of Afghanistan. He accused USA of supporting ISIL (after) his retirement in 2014. He is also the only Afghan politician to strongly object to using MOAB to destroy an ISIS-K hideout in Tora Bora in 2017. I simply fail to understand this man TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Afghan President Karzai Calls Islamic State 'Tool' of US
> 
> 
> Hamid Karzai also dismissed criticism of Russia for its ties with Taliban and efforts to bring the militant group into peace talks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.voanews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 2014, ISIL was expanding at a rapid pace across Iraq and Syria in the Middle East, and an offshoot in Afghanistan also took shape which is dubbed ISIS-K. Death of Mullah Omar in 2013 stirred a political crisis of succession in the ranks of Taliban for some years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban Factionalism Rises After Mullah Omar's Death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crisisgroup.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death of Mullah Omar Exposes Divisions Within Taliban (Published 2015)
> 
> 
> The death of its leader raises difficult questions for the group, including whether anyone has enough support to keep it from splintering irrevocably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some chose to split from both TTP and IEA, pledged allegiance to Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi and co-created ISIS-K in his stead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do we know about ISKP (ISIS-K)?
> 
> 
> Group also known as ISIS-K says it carried out the deadly attacks outside Kabul airport. Here’s what we know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIL was co-founded by some of the former Iraqi intelligence officials who were close to Saddam Hussein (led by Haji Bakr) and Al-Qaeda affiliates in Iraq (led by Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi). These people capitalized on the Shia-Sunni strife in Iraq courtesy of the politics of former Iraqi PM Noori Al-Maliki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Iran, ISIS is one more American plot
> 
> 
> ISIS is thriving in part because Iraq's Iran-allied government is failing. But don't tell Tehran that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can learn much more about ISIL from the following research which is based on information provided by ISIL captives in Iraqi custody:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS in Their Own Words: Recruitment History, Motivations for Joining, Travel, Experiences in ISIS, and Disillusionment over Time – Analysis of 220 In-depth Interviews of ISIS Returnees, Defectors and Prisoners
> 
> 
> Two hundred and twenty Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) defectors, returnees, and imprisoned ISIS cadres were in-depth interviewed by the author, a research psychologist working for the International Center for the Study of Violent Extremism (ICSVE) from 2015-2019. These interviews were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digitalcommons.usf.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American 'regime change' experiment in Iraq was successful in military terms but a political miscalculation as well. Bush administration in its hubris, stirred the hornet's nest of Shia-Sunni strife in the region. Iraq and Iran had fought a bloody war with each other over similar reasons in the 1980s.
> 
> To counter this threat, Obama administration pulled a large number of troops from Afghanistan and shifted them to the Middle East.
> 
> View attachment 773855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nato ends combat operations in Afghanistan
> 
> 
> Nato withdrawal after 13 years leaves Afghan army and police in charge of security
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapping the kinetic aspect of the Operation Inherent Resolve to defeat ISIL (Updated)
> 
> 
> "At its peak, IS ruled over 88,000 sq km (34,000 sq miles) stretching across the Iraq-Syria border." - BBC https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-47210891 https://www.wilsoncenter.org/article/timeline-the-rise-spread-and-fall-the-islamic-state ------ OPERATION INHERENT RESOLVE...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic State (Terrorist Organization)
> 
> 
> ISIS (Islamic State of Iraq and Syria), also known as ISIL (Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant), is a Sunni jihadist group with a particularly violent ideology that calls itself a caliphate and claims religious authority over all Muslims. It was inspired by al Qaida but later publicly expelled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rand.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does looks like that Ashraf Ghani was attempting to convince ISIS-K captives to work for him. I have covered this theme in following post: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/12-u...lso-killed-isis-k-attack.721514/post-13305002
> 
> Why do you think Afghanistan is/was in such a bad shape for so many years? Afghan politicians are known to sink to any level to further their political careers and rivalries. Americans have noticed the obvious and decided to call it a day with Afghan Taliban.
> 
> Anyways, if much of the Islamic world is to move forward without further bloodshed, politically motivated blame-games will have to stop. The dreaded Armaggedon is inevitable at some point otherwise.




Let me ask you one simple thing. OBL was found, (many people will argue otherwise) in Pakistan. Till is day, we are accused of harbouring him. Taliban, before conquering kabul, during the height of occupation, when they were still controlling rural Afghanistan, we were and still accused of giving them safe heaven. 

On the other side of border, you got CIA, RAW, NDS and others fully entrenched, alongside NATO forces, and somehow, right under their nose, we got TTP and ISIS phenomena took shape, very conveniently alongside the border of Pakistan. If anyone had any doubts about independence of Kabul regime and NDS, and they think they were not completely relying on American patronage, the current events should be an eye opener to them. NDS was created, funded, trained by non other then CIA. 

If these nations who were occupying Afghanistan for last two decades accuse Pakistan of harbouring OBL and giving safe heaves to Taliban, same logic apply to them of harbouring TTP and ISIS. buck stop at America and its allies, there are no two ways abouts. Do not, I repeat, do not take 80k Pakistanis dead in this war of terror lightly. They do not die becuase some ideological war was fought, they perished because a deadly, evil, inhumane, proxy war was imposed on them by those who were entrenched in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431637677535858688

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431637677535858688


Good at least thee question was asked. Did somebody ask too who was killed in the recent drone strike?
@F-22Raptor 
You were right that bomb can't kill as it will absorb energy from the first contacts, even if it is exploded in a crowded place. People died from shots by marine and ISIS fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Taimoor Khan said:


> Let me ask you one simple thing. OBL was found, (many people will argue otherwise) in Pakistan. Till is day, we are accused of harbouring him. Taliban, before conquering kabul, during the height of occupation, when they were still controlling rural Afghanistan, we were and still accused of giving them safe heaven.


FYI, American journalist Seymour Hersh created this perception with his book on the subject. The Pakistani Abbottabad Commission Report established otherwise on the other hand. Some of the Americans refuted Hersh's account as well.

I have always adviced fellow Pakistani to take Pakistani report seriously over Hersh's accounts. Unfortunately, it is shelved in GOP offices and there is no intent to make it Public, or learn anything from it. The skeletons are intentionally kept buried in our closets.

Journalists seek ratings, fame and revenues in democratic environments around the world. This is usual business and something beyond mine (and your) capacity to control.



Taimoor Khan said:


> On the other side of border, you got CIA, RAW, NDS and others fully entrenched, alongside NATO forces, and somehow, right under their nose, we got TTP and ISIS phenomena took shape, very conveniently alongside the border of Pakistan. If anyone had any doubts about independence of Kabul regime and NDS, and they think they were not completely relying on American patronage, the current events should be an eye opener to them. NDS was created, funded, trained by non other then CIA.
> 
> If these nations who were occupying Afghanistan for last two decades accuse Pakistan of harbouring OBL and giving safe heaves to Taliban, same logic apply to them of harbouring TTP and ISIS. buck stop at America and its allies, there are no two ways abouts. Do not, I repeat, do not take 80k Pakistanis dead in this war of terror lightly. They do not die becuase some ideological war was fought, they perished because a deadly, evil, inhumane, proxy war was imposed on them by those who were entrenched in Afghanistan.


I understand all that.

My position is simple: WE need to come to terms with the 'religio-political extremism and problems' in our backyard. The extent of it is such that people can be lynched by commoners on mere allegations of blasphemy (same commoners who are pretend-Muslims otherwise), before Law can take its course and set things straight.

Al-Qaeda Network was entrenched our region *before* NATO forces, CIA, NDS and others followed suite. Virtually *nothing* was being done to stop this mischievious entity in its tracks here _until_ NATO knocked on our door one fine day. There was *no* intent to introduce Law & Order across the Durand Line and/or Fence it earlier. This region woke up suddenly when the ticking time bomb that the Al-Qaeda Network was blew on our faces. 

Politically-motivated blame-games will lead us to nowhere in the international stage but create more tensions and misunderstandings as time goes by. This is a 'cycle of hate' which may continue unabated _until_ saner voices take root. 

The priority should be to Moderate locals with educational reforms, address religio-political extremism, strengthen institutions (Law & Order system in particular), and create a national narrative of peace and tolerance.

WE also need to do something about our political system - electoral reforms are necessary to bring those people to power who are actually care about Pakistan.

As for India, WE should keep our guard up and clear our lands from its sleeper cells including BLA. Now that a friendly government is in Afghanistan, I am hopeful that this task will be easier than before.

You can see that Afghan Taliban are also being Moderate in their political expressions and management of things lately. ISIS-K have accused Afghan Taliban of being apostates for cooperating with Foreign elements in Kabul Airport on the other hand. The 'cycle of hate' showing its ugly face once again...

Have a nice day.


----------



## F-22Raptor

The 13 US service members killed. God bless

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

LeGenD said:


> FYI, American journalist Seymour Hersh created this perception with his book on the subject. The Pakistani Abbottabad Commission Report established otherwise on the other hand. Some of the Americans refuted Hersh's account as well.
> 
> I have always adviced fellow Pakistani to take Pakistani report seriously over Hersh's accounts. Unfortunately, it is shelved in GOP offices and there is no intent to make it Public, or learn anything from it. The skeletons are intentionally kept buried in our closets.
> 
> Journalists seek ratings, fame and revenues in democratic environments around the world. This is usual business and something beyond mine (and your) capacity to control.



Ofcourse there will be someone first to build the narrative, that's how it works in any narrative building exercise. It's the constant peddling of it to this day by western intellectuals and media. So how do you counter it? You build you own based on facts, that all these terrorists who killed 80k Pakistanis citizens, including our school children, they all came from American/Nato occupied Afghanistan, and they must be held accountable. You just cant stand there and accept the non sense thrown at you and not fire back in anger. 




LeGenD said:


> I understand all that.
> 
> My position is simple: WE need to come to terms with the 'religio-political extremism and problems' in our backyard. Al-Qaeda Network was entrenched our region *before* NATO forces, CIA, NDS and others followed suite. Virtually nothing was being done to stop this mischievious entity in its tracks _until_ NATO knocked on our door. There was *no* intent to introduce Law & Order across the Durand Line and/or Fence it earlier. This region woke up suddenly when the ticking time bomb that the Al-Qaeda Network was blew on our faces.
> 
> So once again, blame-games will lead us to nowhere but further hurt and tensions. So let us draw a line here.
> 
> The priority should be to Moderate locals with educational reforms, address religio-political extremism, strengthen institutions (Law & Order system in particular), and create a national narrative of peace and tolerance.
> 
> WE also need to do something about our political system - electoral reforms are necessary to bring those people to power who are actually care about Pakistan.
> 
> As for India, WE should keep our guard up and clear our lands from its sleeper cells including BLA. Now that a friendly government is in Afghanistan, I am hopeful that this task will be easier than before.
> 
> Have a nice day.



What I would request you and people who look at things from foreign nations narrative and take it on face value, please drop it and start looking things purely from Pakistani narrative and perspective. 

I dont understand your fascination with religious extremism , the same old narrative of America and its allies. Name me one terrorist activity that Al qaeeda did in Pakistan before and after the occupation of Afghanistan. How many of those 80k Pakistanis died in Al Qaeeda related terrorism? Is there any account in your books of these Pakistani citizens who died *AFTER* American occupation of Afghanistan? Or we have to be held hostage, mentally, morally , narrative wise under the burden of those few thousand Americans who died in world trade centre, whose death had nothing to do with Pakistan and its citizens? 80k Pakistanis vs few thousands Americans, which side you are on? 

India will always be a nuisance until a final solution is found for this entity, but in Afghan scenario, again, its presence on Afghan soil was totally dependant on American sponsorship and patronage. A fact clearly demonstrated just recently when India did the runner as soon American withdrawal became inevitable. I keep on repeating, the buck stop at the top. America, its institutions, its intelligence, is answerable to the Pakistani deaths. 

I am sorry, you cant ignore the terrorism campaign against Pakistan and its citizens waged for last twenty years from American occupied Afghanistan. Its beyond treason, and highly disrespectful to our dead, including our school children. You want the real terrorists to be ignored and let off the hook, likes of me will never do that. Your narrative will always keep Pakistan on back foot, and if you have any doubt, listen to the Moeed interview with UK think recently. All same old non sense, OBL, ISI, Taliban. If you do not confront western intellectuals with their own countries culpability in spreading terrorism within mainland Pakistan, you will always be pushed and taken for a ride.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SaadH

F-22Raptor said:


> View attachment 774055
> 
> 
> 
> The 13 US service members killed. God bless



Most the Afghans killed were at hands of US forces panic shooting after the explosions:

https://southfront.org/us-forces-ki...ollowing-kabul-airport-suicide-attack-videos/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

SaadH said:


> Most the Afghans killed were at hands of US forces panic shooting after the explosions:
> 
> https://southfront.org/us-forces-ki...ollowing-kabul-airport-suicide-attack-videos/


Now this is for everyone here on PDF is a litmus test of mainstream media, how they (if they have balls to) can take up and highlight this issue at the world stage … muslims lives have no value in the eyes of west …


F-22Raptor said:


> View attachment 774055
> 
> 
> 
> The 13 US service members killed. God bless



RIP … very sad


----------



## LeGenD

Taimoor Khan said:


> Ofcourse there will be someone first to build the narrative, that's how it works in any narrative building exercise. It's the constant peddling of it to this day by western intellectuals and media. So how do you counter it? You build you own based on facts, that all these terrorists who killed 80k Pakistanis citizens, including our school children, they all came from American/Nato occupied Afghanistan, and they must be held accountable. You just cant stand there and accept the non sense thrown at you and not fire back in anger.


There is a degree of Freedom of Expression in USA. The US Department of State will not throw Seymour Hersh in jail for a book.

This is how his book was received in American Centers of Power nevertheless:









The many problems with Seymour Hersh's Osama bin Laden conspiracy theory


His story, alleging a vast American-Pakistani conspiracy to stage the raid, does not stand up to scrutiny.




www.vox.com







https://edition.cnn.com/2015/05/11/politics/seymour-hersh-obama-bin-laden-raid-lied/index.html



You can take him to the courts for his book however. But no Pakistani have bothered to; not even GOP.

If you present your 'narrative' to Seymour Hersh in a debate with him, it may have value because you would be trying to beat him in his own game (understandable). But you are selling your 'narrative' on PDF instead where Forum Rules are to be enforced to maintain order. Please do check Forum Rules and let me know.

Based on Facts = *Yes*
Based on Assumptions/Propaganda of Russia and/or Questionable Politicians* = *No*

*_Your blind trust on these are misplaced_. To give you some perspective, when Pakistan closed its route for NATO due to Salala tragedy and demanded apology for it, Russia opened its route to NATO instead. Russia will want to fight USA on *your* *shoulder* instead. If you are smart however, you will court both but *not* lend *your shoulder* to any side *at your expense.* This is why it is important for you to look at the bigger picture and not restrict yourself to tunnel vision.

Now as you put it:



Taimoor Khan said:


> What I would request you and people who look at things from foreign nations narrative and take it on face value, please drop it and start looking things purely from Pakistani narrative and perspective.


Russia and Hamid Karzai are Pakistani sources?

Now here is another thing. WE Pakistani can be wrong as well. WE can misread developments as well. So who will correct us? Are WE infallible or something? This is why WE have debates and criticism.

*Blind* nationalism is a slippery slope as well; a pathway to FITNA and FASAAD. Please consider German Nazi movement as a Case Study. It led to World War and countless loss of lives.

Learn to be 'nationalistic' and 'sensible' at the same time. _Moderation_ emphasized.

If you are not convinced yet then understand this. Allah Almighty have pointed out in Holy Quran to not mix Truth with Falsehood in your statements intentionally.

_"And do not mix the truth with falsehood or conceal the truth while you know [it]." _- Surah Al-Baqarah (verse 42)

Mixing of truth with falsehood helps create misunderstandings and fuel hate and conflict(s) by and large. FITNA and FASAAD to be precise.

WE - as Muslims - are supposed to be better in our practices than non-Muslims around the world. How are WE different from them otherwise?



Taimoor Khan said:


> I dont understand your fascination with religious extremism , the same old narrative of America and its allies. Name me one terrorist activity that Al qaeeda did in Pakistan before and after the occupation of Afghanistan. How many of those 80k Pakistanis died in Al Qaeeda related terrorism? Is there any account in your books of these Pakistani citizens who died *AFTER* American occupation of Afghanistan? Or we have to be held hostage, mentally, morally , narrative wise under the burden of those few thousand Americans who died in world trade centre, whose death had nothing to do with Pakistan and its citizens? 80k Pakistanis vs few thousands Americans, which side you are on?


You are actually denying the well-documented Fact of religious extremism in Pakistan? This is the narrative of America and its allies now? Dear Lord.

I bear witness to 'religious extremism' in person; I have experienced this issue first hand in a supposedly professional working environment (University). Me and my two colleagues (one male and female) received threats from politically-motivated extremist(s) for working on a project.

Not just the above; I bear witness to TLP protests as well. TLP blockades created significant problems for the innocent on the roads. To give you some perspective, I was taking my mother to a hospital and a drive of 25 minutes turned into a drive of 140 minutes. It was really bad and frustating.





__





The Politics of Religious Extremism in Pakistan: An Analysis | Review of Economics and Development Studies







reads.spcrd.org













Praying for Pakistan


Madiha Afzal, a young Pakistani economist, details the rise of religious extremism in Pakistan and explains how the state has been both complicit in extremist violence and victimized by it. She offers a useful survey of the many pressures—cultural, religious, economic—that add to social and...




www.foreignaffairs.com













Pakistan’s religious extremists are holding the government to ransom


Imran Khan is struggling with a dilemma of his own making




www.economist.com





What weed are you smoking, bro?

Do *not* make loss of innocent lives in a war *as the basis to* *dismiss* one of the fundamental problems of Pakistan (i.e. religious extremism). The notorious Al-Qaeda Network found refuge in Pakistani backyard due to religious extremism and shared sentiments. And *it* *brought WAR* to our region eventually - *not* by attacking Pakistani people *but* by attacking 'others' in the Middle East and Americans abroad. These are well-documented developments and themes. Do you expect me to spoonfeed you everything? Put your searching skills to good use instead.

No 'sane' Pakistani welcomes WAR in our region. Me neither. But what to do about *Bad Apples* in our *backyard*? Allow them to flourish and attack 'others' and then get pounded by 'others' as well?

SOLUTION is to push *both* 'troublemakers' *out* from our region.

TERRORISM is GLOBAL PROBLEM due to religio-political non-state actors being out of control and/or challenging the writ of a state when confronted in any region.









Terrorist Targets: The Ten Countries Which Suffer Most From Terrorism


For the first time since it was invaded by U.S. forces in 2003, Iraq is no longer the country worst affected by terrorism. Instead, another country invaded by the U.S. two years earlier now holds that unwelcome title.




www.forbes.com





The Al-Qaeda Network was composed of *Foreigners* as well - expelled and rejected by even the likes of Sudan and KSA but they were welcomed in Afghanistan.





__





Inside Al Qaeda: Global Network of Terror on JSTOR


Inside Al Qaeda examines the leadership, ideology,structure, strategies, and tactics of the most violentpolitico-religious organization the world has ever seen....




www.jstor.org





Wake the hell up.



Taimoor Khan said:


> India will always be a nuisance until a final solution is found for this entity, but in Afghan scenario, again, its presence on Afghan soil was totally dependant on American sponsorship and patronage. A fact clearly demonstrated just recently when India did the runner as soon American withdrawal became inevitable. I keep on repeating, the buck stop at the top. America, its institutions, its intelligence, is answerable to the Pakistani deaths.


And *Iran*.

And *UK* (your 2nd home) was also the undisputed partner of *USA* in this mission. Crusade against Pakistan perhaps?



Taimoor Khan said:


> I am sorry, you cant ignore the terrorism campaign against Pakistan and its citizens waged for last twenty years from American occupied Afghanistan. Its beyond treason, and highly disrespectful to our dead, including our school children. You want the real terrorists to be ignored and let off the hook, likes of me will never do that. Your narrative will always keep Pakistan on back foot, and if you have any doubt, listen to the Moeed interview with UK think recently. All same old non sense, OBL, ISI, Taliban. If you do not confront western intellectuals with their own countries culpability in spreading terrorism within mainland Pakistan, you will always be pushed and taken for a ride.


I am not ignoring 'any' reality; I have clearly mentioned that I understand all that you said in your previous post. You are ignoring numerous realities and shifting goalposts for me in your responses however.

Treason? This word is thrown around so easily. May I ask what are you doing in the land of infidels (and crusaders) then? Are you not supposed to fight them for killing so many Pakistani back home? I am sorry but I cannot stand blatant hypocrisy while it is shoved in my direction in order to negate my arguments on questionable grounds. Please try to carry a conversation in its original CONTEXT and not deviate it from it too much. Word of caution for you.

I have confronted *Western* *dis-intellectuals* over the image of Islam and Holy Prophet (PBUH) in another Forum when the situation called for it. The kind of shit I had to endure from _Trumpers_ is not suitable to discuss here. But I maintained my composure and addressed numerous misconceptions thrown my way. These people have entirely different mindsets shaped by distinct political environments. *Debate* is still the best way to address them. I will pick up a gun only to defend myself, and not to hurt somebody.

You are more than welcome to put *Western* *intellectuals* in their place as you see fit. I am not stopping you. But try to base your arguments on Facts and come to terms with problems in your own backyard. People will listen to you when you will have integrity.

In my books - WRONG is WRONG. And SPADE is SPADE. This is how WE should roll in person. Thanks.


----------



## Adecypher

LeGenD said:


> There is a degree of Freedom of Expression in USA. The US Department of State will not throw Seymour Hersh in jail for a book.


To what degree…? What about Michael Hastings …?


----------



## Sifar zero

F-22Raptor said:


> A 13th US service member has died. God bless


If you expect us to be sad about it then you are wrong.
A BBC report says that a lot of the Afghans who died in Kabul Airport were shot by US forces and these servicemen are the ones that spent the last 20 years killing and torturing innocent Afghans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

LeGenD said:


> TERRORISM is GLOBAL PROBLEM due to religio-political non-state actors being out of control and/or challenging the writ of a state when confronted.



Why a person with your intellect ignore the formation of proxies around the world by world powers….? Why?


----------



## LeGenD

Adecypher said:


> Why a person with your intellect ignore the formation of proxies around the world by world powers….? Why?


Did I? I am well-aware of this dynamic. I did not dismiss this theme in my responses to another member. I simply pointed out that WE need to come to terms with 'problems' in our backyard and put our house in order on priority basis. The 'proxies' are composed of Pakistani and Afghans in large part, right? So why are these people are in the pockets of 'others'? Tell me.


----------



## Adecypher

LeGenD said:


> Did I? I am well-aware of this dynamic. I did not dismiss this theme in my responses to another member. I simply pointed out that WE need to come to terms with 'problems' in our backyard and put our house in order on priority basis. The 'proxies' are composed of Pakistani and Afghans in large part, right? So why are these people are in the pockets of 'others'? Tell me.



That is a very good question … that is WHY someone joins in a proxy war to kill one of their own …. Few thought points:

1. Some does not belong to the vary land they attack, they are transported in guise of humanitarian aid workers working for shady NGOs….

2. Some trained in neighboring Countries and then transported across the borders as refugees …

3. The homegrown ones take up arms due to money provided by deep pockets; this very population exists due to poverty …

4. Not just local and Afghans but also goras disguise as Pathans (because of similar facial features), remember the terrorist with a tattooed back ….

The issue is NOT just WHY proxies agreed to be proxies the major issue is playing the double game that is in front crying about spreading terrorism and in the back ground making huge loads of profits in arms sale … you will be living in a fantasy world IF you deny the fact that WAR is good business … how many millions will become hand to mouth IF suddenly ALL major terror outfits in the world stop spreading terror… making initiating any new WAR impossible … think about it …


----------

